# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 4



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everybody who is TTC naturally at the moment, as always, please shout if I've left anyone off the list!! 
[size=16pt]
Credits or Bubbles to the first poster!!!!!

 Fingers crossed for lots of TTC naturally BFPs 

[/size]​Tamsin
EmsyG
sonia7
Specialmum
Smark 
samonthemoon 
Want2beamummy 
missyb
Ruthieshmoo 
Cazz1978
fabizzy
TanyaK
H20 
fingers.crossed 
onlysam
CazL
emmat1010
ZoeB
sarahc
slycett
honeybun16
Lainey2
Spiderwebb
elvis2003
wright1
madison​


Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah I'm first


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

and I'm 2nd LOL


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I would love some bubbles please lizzy 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Will do Rachel


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just sticking my head in so i don't loose the thread  

Well done on being first rach   and second to you Tam  

Hope everyone is well??

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello Sam how are you hun 

Miss you over here 

Time flies look where you are now wow 

So where is that bump pic hun still waiting for it 

My AF is playing silly b*ggers again and driving me a bit mad  I did a test on cd27 and it was neg. Haven't tested since as think there is no point.  Feel so normal though not even like 
Af is going to arrive  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes time is sure flying by!!! Still waiting on tender hooks for my next scan but at the minute all seems fine   Had some sad news though yesterday, a good friend who lives near me and was 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy had a m/c a week and a half ago  

Well i hope either AF arrives promptly or she stays away for good!! Sorry i'm a bit slack at the mo.... it's so hard to keep up with all the new girls over here   

Will try better though and will get a bump pic on asap!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im doing what sam is doing and sticking my head in the door to keep an eye on the thread for any miracles 

Loads of luck girls.

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey thanks guys  I really hope it is me soon   and Amanda we have a pact that we have to get pg together    And all the other lovely ladies   

Sorry about your friend Sam.  Never nice news  

Right I am off out in a mo and will check back on here later.

Hope to be joining you soon guys   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

just posting to keep up till next month when I'll be back properly x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in and say hi to see how you all are!

Amanda! Rachel! Specialmum! EmsyG! Sam! Hi Ladies and sorry to anyone I've missed xxx

Sending lots of positive vibes to you all!!    

Sorry about AF turning up spiderweb  

No news from me I'm just sitting tight as usual got my frist MW apt on Wed and shall go from there!!

Ruthie xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Fabizzy it must be very hard for you at this point .Its that deep down feeling that your not but that hope you are and then if you test its all over if bfn .But at the same time if your not its gutting to see af but is good to be able to move on to the next month .I hope you will get a bfp very soon   

missy b sorry to hear about ex h ordeal at weekend very scary time for you hope your all ok  

Im ok ready to go with this cycle and have lots of bms   i have persona for this month but i think i worked out last month to the day although we did miss the 2 days before ov because i didn't realise it would happen at cd20 .Its been so great to see the sun it makes me feel so much more positive   It was hard to get up this morning as i watched knocked up till 1pm it is a funny film .

                                    Hi to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope ur all ok!
So sorry to hear ur news spiderweb, never nice when it comes early but at least u can keep trying.  I went 56 dsays last year and kept doing pt all neg. Ended up going to docs who gave me an internal and said i was 6 weeks gone by the feel of my womb, and i came on 4 days later, that put me on real downer! But we will persevere and im sure we'll all get our bfn's in the end.  Im on cd23 now, had af pains since friday but no other sign. Tested yesterday bfn as was 2 weeks since ov, no idea what to do now.  Any ideas anyone?  Couldnt resist and bought pregancy test on way home.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Evening 

Still not getting this clock thing went out all afternoon and forgot that the car clock had not been changed missed buying the coal and now have a cold kitchen Dh to the rescue again 

Sorry about af spider always such a downer lots of    to you,  sure to be joining you soon 

Lainey have blown you some bubbles  You are right what you said, just wish Af would come and put me out of my misery.

slycett wait on testing hun  Spider was right. I really hope we all get our bfp's in the end, I am sure we will.     

Ruthie  Yeah you and sam in one day.  Miss you hun look at you now 10 weeks plus.  Can't wait to see your bump pic either    

Well the witch still hasn't arrived and you would all be proud of me I was in boots and had the test in my hands and I put it back and saved myself  money   

Amanda come on and let me know that you are ok hun   

And you SM   

Hello Sarahc and smark and emma and emsy and only sam and everyone else 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

im also popping in to see how every one is.

Remember girls never give up hope.  DH apparently had virtually no sperm and me no eggs being released so just goes to show.
If you want my real advice it would be to take up some DIY etc.

when me and dh stopped concentrating on ttc, we fell preg (and i know its been said loads before)

positive vibes to u all

Amanda praying for u tonight, hope to see ur BFP soon!!
xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Want2beamummy said:


> im also popping in to see how every one is.
> 
> Remember girls never give up hope. DH apparently had virtually no sperm and me no eggs being released so just goes to show.
> If you want my real advice it would be to take up some DIY etc.
> ...


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hya Everyone

Gosh, I go back to work for 1 day, come home and see all these new posts  

So lovely to hear good things from Sam and Ruthie.

Well I am on CD 27, AF due Wednesday or Thursday?? If AF does arrive for you Rachel (And I hope she doesn't  ) we could be on the same cycle?

Boobs sore, and now getting AF twinges and the usual AF spot 

Next cycle we are off to Austria for a week which will be my fertile time  Staying with DH sister, so not sure how we are going to use preseed AND BD   

Anyhoo, love and       to all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

So sorry girls, of course i meant bfp! Its just that i've only ever got bfn's   and am so much more used to putting bfn Cant help it think i am pre-mens.  Am on the walnut whip diet at the mo, no good for me wedding dress but who cares, i need chocolate and lots of it!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Spider,  we are getting spliced on 12th july, then off to bahamas for 10 whole days, yipee!!! Hopefully my cycle will be right in the middle of ov so we can have lots of bms, well it is honeymoon! Desperately dieting at the mo, but am craving chocolate and have run out of walnut whips so will have to start on the galaxy  , and thats gonna be after my chicken tikka kebab and chips! 

Some diet!

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I will try my best to have as much fun as possible, but it will be a very emotional day   Have lost both my parents one brother is giving me away and my other brother is a witness.  If theres a toast to absent friends i think i will start blubbing and not be able to stop!  DP has warned me i am not allowed to get drunk in the day (spoilsport), but i can have a drink in the evening. How kind of him!  Am sure i will make up for it at the disco, will bop till i drop.

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know spider, lifes a ***** sometimes aint it?  Lost my dad 8 years ago and mom 6 years ago, went to a very dark place for a long time but somehow managed to get through it. Met my dp 4 years ago and so happy with him. He's 7 years younger but he keeps me so grounded, im the mad one of couple always wanting to party, hes a pipe and slippers man.  All we would like now is a little slycett to join us so come you bfp's get a move on   , we are all waiting and hoping here!
Good luck to everyone  

kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys  

Woke up to a visitor this morning of the red kind so all over for me 

What I expected though 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear AF showed Rachel
Kate - nice to see another 'Oldie' on board!!   

 to everyone else!

I'm back in the 2WW, but expect same outcome!
Have just bought Marilyn Glenville's "Getting Pregnant Faster" - clutching at straws!!

Tams
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi tamsin - long time no speak as it were!! Hope u are ok and fingers crossed xx

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Kate,

Likewise!! - Hope you are ok and things have improved a little for you, iykwim 
Wow, almost halfway already!!

Love Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hiya Tamsin

Yeah things getting there slowly hun - bit by bit things will work out!

I know time flies and i still think and pray for my friends on this site 

kate xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Well did a pt this afternoon - BFN, but like I said, knew really 

Just got to wait for AF to arrive again now so that we can carry on! Just ordered my next batch of Preseed and Digi OPKs. Hopefully this month we can do the 'sperm meets egg plan' and actually finish it!!

Sorry AF came for you Rach, I know you were expecting it, but like me there's always a slight glimmer 

Anyway good luck all. 

Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Smark sorry to hear about your bfn honey hope you are ok  

Rachel hope your ok too


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Lainey

Yeah I'm fine. Think it's just as well this month. I've been low with this bug, taken so many painkillers and cold meds and drank copious amounts of red wine!!!!!!!! Not the best way to start a baby 

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone!
Rahel and sarah so sorry for news  keep chin up and legs open im sure it will work for us all. 
Hi tamsin we may be old but there's still eggs in us yet eh girl? Did try the over 40 ttc link but it was not as helpful to me as this one seeing as im still trying naturally till we can have another go at ivf.  cd24/25 4 me today, af pains since last friday but no show yet. 
Can someone tell me what preseed is please and what does it do and can i buy it over counter? only im not getting any younger u know, and i need all the help i can get  

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello spiderwebb how u feeling 2day?
We've been to alton towers 2day been on all the mad rides and thrown around like a rag doll. Still got af pains but no show yet.

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks spider i hope she stays away 2, but af pains getting a lot worse and my craving for chocolate has stopped.  Sorry you still feeling like poo, but dont give up petal we will get there one day. Easier said than done i know, especially when some people have babies just by getting in the same bed!
Do u know what this preseed stuff is that i keep reading about? I havent got a clue what it is and would love to know, i need all the help i can get at my age


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi girls.

Just a quickie - preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant 
I use it when BD just to give the sperms an extra helping hand, even tho I get the ewcm 

Well I say 'I use it'. I used it for the first time this cycle and gonna use it again this cycle. I don't know if it makes much difference but I'm all for giving things a go. If you google preseed you can find out more. I get mine from access diagnostics, an online company.

I'm also trying 'the sperm meets egg plan'. Basically load of sex and even more when you get a positive opk! Tried it this month but stopped before I ov - ill 

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks sarah, will def give the preseed a go next cycle. Does anyone know where i can buy straws to clutch at?   I'll give anything a go at the mo!  
Oh well i am now going to make myself feeld ill be eating a bucket of sweets i bought 2day, af pains getting worse so i am going to bed prepared 2nite.

Kate xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Enjoy your sweeties Kate

I bought a big bag of sour, fizzy fruit thingys  Think I've overdosed on them 

Just eaten a curry, drank some red wine and eaten more fizzy sweeties! Hurry up AF before I pop . It should be here tomorrow or Thurs. 

By the way, glad I'm not the only one over 35 on here     

Love Sarah x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Yes, it is hard to find 40+er's who are still TTC eu naturel!! We were at Thorpe Park on Easter Sunday!! Bl**dy cold, but we had fun on the rides!! LOL I get those sweet / choc cravings before AF too!
*Sarah* - How long till you join us 'oldies' then? When's the big 4-0 day? Last nights meal sounds heaven!!
*Spider * - Definitly worth a try!! How are you feeling today! I'm the Queen of black clouds and feeling down - hate it!
*Rachel * - Howz AF treating you?
*Sam* - Howz the PG going? Any sickness or anything?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

HELLO! I'M BACK!!!   

Had a Marvellous holiday, and didn't fall over too much BUT I spent the whole week throwing up every morning and having nose bleeds. Combined with humungous super sore boobs I was thinking only one thing! 
Tested on Sunday when I got back and I think I must have had a dodgy test as the result screen went entirely pink with a dark line and then after 5 mins faded to nothing at all! 
Then AF arrived on Monday in spectacular style. I passed (tmi!) a large clot about golf ball sized and it's been a bit grim so I think I''ve had another miscarriage. Was rather tearful yesterday but just got on with it and have planted up my tomatoes, courgettes, cress and lettuce  

Hope everyone's doing ok, there are pages and pages to read through so no personals just yet. Big loves to you all though!   x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Emsy - glad you had a good break, sorry AF arrived. Have to agree with you that it sounds like an early mc. If you don't normally pass clots like that then surely it was  My experience of mc, was - got 2 bfp, then within two days, Af arrived in similar style 

Tamsin - I will be 40 in November  Can't believe it! Know time is against me and the fact that DH has had a reversal (although he SA was back to normal!) doesn't help!

Anyway got to go

Love Sarah


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW you lot can sure chat!!!

Emsy~ Glad your hol was fab   Sorry that you had to come home to AF though   

Rach~ Hope AF is treating you kindly  

Tam~ Feeling sick all the time   Gotta admit i really can't wait till the sicky part is over and i can start enjoying it   Don't give up yet, a friend of mine fell preggers a few months ago and she's 38.... it can happen   Have you thought about any kind of TX yet

Amanda~ Hope your doing o.k??

Kate~ Can't believe how quickly it's flying by for you!!!

LizzyM~ If your looking in babe.... OMG 1 week to go!!!! How excited are you!!! 

Well only a week to go on friday till our next scan   Can't wait girls, just wanna know everything is o.k    

Sam xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good day?
Glad you had a nice time emsy - always good to get away for a break.  On cd 25/26 now, not sure which day to be honest AF came late on satday nite but opk says to take it from first full day 
Still none the wiser  Ha a bit of spotting one week after ovulation and a load of cm (sorry tmi) last thursday. Been having af pains since last friday and still got em 2day. Very weird as i normally have them for just a couple of days and then af turns up. Still suppose time will tell its a bfp

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Im so sorry i have been away but lots to think about at mo....

I have had headaches and swollen boobs again and a increase in cm so im really getting use to these symptoms now and just trying to work out if these are ovulation signs....im day 23 of my current cycle.

I woke up this morning feeling so sick...and it still hasnt gone!

I hope u are all well and welcome to all the newbies!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI All,

      Can I join you  I have put 26 day cycle as normally its anywhere between 24 & 28, Last one was 28 but I had a surge on
      pee stick on day 9 this time as I guess it will be a 26 day cycle ?? I havent a clue really so feel free to inform me if I am wrong.

      Does anyone have those cheap internet stick tests ?? Is there always a faint faint faint line if you put it at a certain angle ?

      Its prob a shadow really but I am a serial tester.   

            Katy.xxxxxxx

      PS... I was 40 yesterday so there are more of us now


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun

i usually have a prob with the internet test..always getting faint lines but some women dont.  

Welcome to this fab thread, im not here as much as i use to as unfortunitly things are not so good but i know alot of the ladies and i know they will be a great support to u.

Fingers crossed for u hun xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Specialmum,

        Thank you for the welcome. I wish there were ' proper' tests that were supposed to show up with only strength 10
        but unfortunately its only the chepo ones & like you said,, you always seem to get lines with them too.

        Sorry that things are not going very well for you at the moment    Hope things will be better soon

        Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sarah * - oh a while to go yet then - although have to admit, I don't feel any older, it's just a number at the end of the day! 
*Sam * - No, don't really feel I warrant IVF, although never say never, but as am sub-fertile as opposed to totally Infertile, I'm hanging on to the hope that we can do this naturally and be 5th time lucky!!
*EmsyG * - glad you had a good break, but sorry to hear you think you may have had a m/c 
*madison/katy* - Hi and  - only tend to use Clearblue OPKs, so can't say I'm afriad. Up the 40s!! LOL
*SM * - Hi to you hun - sorry you are up and down again 

 to everyone else

Nothing new here - am roughly 6/7 DPO, so a way to go yet.

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

It would be great to get home tests that actually could test ur hormone levels oh and a mini scan machine for ur ovaries oh and while im at it if i could just invent a gadget that could yell at me to say when i should have sex then id be sorted lol

Oh and could someone make a machine to get dh's to tidy up...im going to be abit busy with the others lol       

Hi ya tasmin!!!

xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi specialmum, madison, tamsin and everyone else

Madison wish i could help you on the cycle thing petal but im same as u, my cycles vary from 21-28 days! I used cbdigital and got smiley face on day 9. Im now on day 26, but everyone i have spoke to say af should be due approx 14 days after surge which would have been day 23.  So being a bimbo i looked up early ovulation on internet last nite and wish i hadnt bothered!  Links went from telling me i had no chance of conceiving naturally to the best chance ever.  Of course i only really read the first part and spent the rest of last nite on a real downer. Did pt this morning BFN.  Rang hospital i am under for ivf, (having another go in august)  they said as long as we are ovulating we have a chance girl.  I was told the luetal phase (day of ovulation till the day of af arriving) is usually 14 days, however it may be longer and that shouldn't be anything to worry about.
Best thing we can do is keep on trying and it works.  In the meantime just enjoy loads of bms  

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

im so sorry i have been awol... it has been a mad ole week and i cant wait for the weekend so that i can have a proper catch up with you all!

 to all that need it and   for some bfp's soon.

hi rachel sorry that the b i t c h turned up xx


will catch up soon


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi girls  

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days Af has been and gone quite quickly which was good and am over that now.

Have been keeping myself busy and am now back and ready for another go  

Went to weightwatchers on Tuesday morning and it was really funny.  Only about two people there about my age the rest were really old and I am sure were only there for the tea and chatting  Have been doing well I think and hope to have lost a couple more pounds by the next time.

Amanda read your diary hope you are right hun  and hope you have recovered from the weekends episode and your girls are ok  

Emsy nice to see you back glad you had a nice time  Sorry about AF and the clots  I am just about to start planting too.  lots of nice veg for us this year I hope.  Last time the cows escaped and ate most of it  We are getting chickens soon and I can't wait.  I am going to try and get dh to let us have a goat as well I think it would be fun and he could mow the lawn instead of me  

Hi SM nice to see you back  Try to take care of yourself and hope you and dh work things out hun  

Smark Sorry about your bfn hun   I do know how you feel  

Hello Sam good luck with your scan hun try not to worry I am sure everything will be fine  

Hello to madison and welcome I am sure you will feel right at home here I do  Just hope your stay is not as long as mine  

Hello to spider and slycett and tamsin and kate and sarah   

I hope I have got everyone

Lots of love Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Getting some odd mild, but at times, uncomfortable crampings today. Have had this before I think, especially when O has been painful. Would love to think it's inplantation, (would be around the right time), but in reality, probably just hormone overload!!

*Rachel * - Glad AF wasn't too hard on you this month  with the WW - I always do well on it
*Amanda * - 

Howz everyone else doing?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yahhhh the weekends here at last and im not working   
Hows everyone doing? Now on cd27, still no af, did pt yest bfn, whats going on.  Anybody got a clue cos im going


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just a quick hi so i dont lose you all and can keep up with you all.

Love to you all

Claire x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

hope you are all having a lovely weekend.. im in a right moany mood! im feeling like af is getting ready to appear and im f***d off with going thru this mth after mth!!

anyway, enuf of me


hi fingerscrossed.. i cant believe its 16 weeks already hun!! hope you are keeping well. xx

hi rachel.. glad af has fled and left you in peace.. i love the idea of all of the animals esp the goat for mowing the lawn! we are all gud thanks and i think the girls are over their ordeal..

hi tamzin how are you? im getting the same sort of pain.. hey i never thought it could be implantation pain! heres hoping for us both hun xx

hey slycett.. how are you hun? how long is your normal cycle? could've had a late implantation? im abt a wk behind you hun and i so feel like af is coming.. i hate her! hope she doesnt arrive for you x

hi madison.. welcome to the thread! the girls on here are fab. your cycles sound like mine! anywhere from 24 to 28 days.. af comes when she feels like it! step away from the peesticks lol x  

hi sm.. how are you chick? i hope that you are ok and that things get better. i lmao at your ideas for machines... i would like one that has af's for me! that sings to dp's sperm and gets them motivated...urmmm im going to need to think of other ones!

anyway guys id better look lively!

hope you have a good weekend


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

everyone.

Well I am now on CD3 - not on the 2ww I know, but thought I'd catch up on the gossip 

Hope everyone is well. AF has been heavy again - this is the second time after m/c and I have had some large clots again  Cycle was bang on 29 days again tho, so that's good.

We are off to Austria on Tuesday, so ordered my preseed and opks again to use while away  Not sure whether opks any good or not as last month I didn't get a surge and I'm sure I ov  Ah weel, will keep at it.

     to all on 2ww

Love Sarah

PS - Rachel - We have 4 chickens, Gill, Joan, Monica and Phoebe. They all live in an 'eglu' in the garden. There is a great website called omlet.co.uk which has great stuff for chickens  We love them, get loads of eggs.

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda - my cycles can range anything between 21 and 29 days. ov on day 9 did another test this morning bfn, so dont think i will bother again as it always sends me . Will just wait for af to turn up now.
Hi sarah - hope you have a lovely time in austria, will try the preseed next cycle if af ever decides to turn up 
Hope everyone is well, s.o.d. the diet for this weekend im having an indian takeaway for tea, followed by 2 walnut whips and a few lagers.

Kate


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ooooh kate your my kinda girl! i love your kind of diet! what cd are you on now? i know it is really upsetting having hpt's and constantly getting bfn (i have my own ideas for what the f should stand for!) we will get there one day hun   im fed up with opk's,hpt's and the psycho bi tch pills that im currently taking!!! i dont understand why my body doesnt want to play ball... i only want a baby.. not to be a size zero or win the lottery... am i asking too much??

ok.. crazy lady rant over !


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Kate

Walnut whips - yum 

We are having indian and have just bought cadbury mini eggs, and star bars to graze on later 

Sarah x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

hiya girls!

how are u all? how's ur weekends been so far??
xxxxxx

angie


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi angie how are you feeling?? hope you are being as sick as a pig (coz thats a good sign not coz im being horrible!)

im ok just hormonal!!


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda - i am on cd28, and no petal its not too much 2 ask, all we want is one baby!  How some girls ever get preggers from a one night stand is beyond me 
On a lighter note just had my lovely takeaway and first lager, shortly going to demolish as much chocolate as poss   
Think i will do my wii fitness later, after all i am on a diet!  

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

kate!! i so hope af stays away for you hun xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

          A friend on here said go to ask Dr Amy to see when I am likely to have AF so I put in when AF was last mth & 
          put 26 day cycle ( as I showed surge on day 10 ) & it did say that if AF was when I said then I would get surge on
          24th March & thats when it showed so by her reckoning I am due on Thur...
            TMI>>> I went to the loo last night & there was some ( not much ) but some brown yuck.. this morning the same
          but with red streaks & since then nothing.. I have low back ache but no pains or anything so I don't think its 
          implantation bleed cos no pains & I didn't get it with Miles ( I did get pains but no bleed ) I did test this morning
          & nothing but I know its to early.. Not sure why my ticker say 2 days till test ??

          Thanks for the welcome everyone... seems like there are a few of us with 24 to 28 day cycles.. A pain but I guess
          by tracking our surge it shows pretty much when AF will arrive... except in your case Kate.. don't know whats going
          on with you.. its torture isn't it   

          Sarah... Have a great time in Austria  

          Went for a walk with DH & dogs on the moors today.. the sun was shining but it was soooooooooo windy it was
          freezing     Could see all the teenagers doing their practice ten Torr's weekend... Must be mad...
          I could do it as long as I didn't have to carry the huge bag & tent etc... I am such a weakling   

          Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend,

          I am off to have a quick drink of water.. wee & then go to sleep to hopefully go all night without going again
          so its ripe for testing in the morning    Oh I know.. its way to early but I have started so I will finish            

                Lots of love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Has arrived    

        My cycles are 24 to 28.. I came on in the night on the 15th.. so when I woke on the 16th March I AF was here...
        I thought that put me at day 22 or 23 today ?

        either way.. I am now on.. I stupidly even did a test & obviously it was BFN.. surge showed on 24th March.

        Just goes to show, she comes when she wants to  

        I shall start my ticker & put 28 day cycle ( last mths was 29 ) & then I will change it when I show a surge as if its
        early then I will know AF will be early again & change it.

                Katy. xx

                  Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Amanda,
the sickness has started to get worse within the last week so im praying all is well.  Loads have said the sicker u are, the more hormones so hopefully all is looking good.
I have only been sick once, but I am sure Sam will agree with me, it's more so the constant 'oh god im gonna throw up' and then you actually don't that's worse lol.
I can't complain one bit though, all of this is a blessing and still hasn't sunk in.

I've got to admit though I'm taking things slowly.  We have our early scan on Friday at around 7weeks 5 days so hopefully wil see something promising.

Oh and my food/eating regime has TOTALLY changed! I no longer like, most meats, cauliflower or really cooked down veg!! (urrrrrgh tastes like fart!), gone off most sweet things too.  Finding something to eat I like it a whole new challenge!.... Coming from someone who used to LOVE all foods.

oatcakes and marmite seem to go down well tho! lol as do prawn cocktail crisps!
I pray each night you will be given the same chance me and DH have, in whatever way or form (All of you)

Everyone deserves a chance.

My theory is that things happen for a reason at the right time.  We didn;t get prg before as had too much going on.
Sometimes if you put things above concieving on your priority list...... a miracle is more likely to occur (easier said than done I know)

Sorry this has been a long one..


Love to you all and LOTS OF BABY DUST     


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Angie


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning everyone! Hope you all had nice weekends   

DP and I spent the weekend spring cleaning our bedroom - cleaned the carpet, took down old pictures and filled and painted the walls, washed the curtains and changed the furniture for my lovely bed (chocolate leather sleigh bed!   ) and chests of drawers etc. It looks so lovely now, everything white and then oak furniture, nice and calming. Have done a little blessing and reiki'ing it too lol - just hope the good feeling and feng shui now leads to a bfp   

Am meant to be on a cleaning and tidying mission today. It's the last day before dd goes back to school and then tomorrow and Wednesday I'm looking after a friends 1yr old dd   

cd8 here and am rambling! How's everyone doing? xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Have not been on as have been v busy and it is that early part of the month where my life is actually quite normal  

Nothing really to report.

Have seen the the egg house thing Smark but we are having a few more than four and dh is going to build them a house and a big run.  He is a carpenter so I can't stop him  

Amanda good luck with this month hun this has to be it  It's about time.  I will keep everything crossed for you and you do the same for me  

Emsy what a busy bee you have been  Your bed sounds nice.  We have to get a new bed as it is too big for our bedroom.  Our friend owns a bed shop and the mattress was made for that very tall man from Massive attack he ordered it and then went for an even bigger one so dh bought the mattress and made a bed to fit it   we are going to get a nice wrought iron one.  I keep telling dh we have to other wise we will not be able to fit a cot in the room   

Hello to everyone else

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Good to see you back Rach.  

CD 5 for me, Af nearly gone so looking forward to day 8 when we will start again  Don't know how it will pan out though. We are spending 2 nights in Salzburg at a lovely authentic hotel in the middle of the city, so that will be fine for bd  However we are then off to DH's SIL place in Zell am See, where we will be sleeping in her and her DH bed  Not sure if I feel comfortable doing the deed in her bed. However, when TTC, BD knows no bounds  We will probably have to do it on top of a mountain  

I have decided that if we don't concieve this month we are gonna go back to doc and ask to be referred. Think it will be good to get my FSH levels done, what with my age and all. Doc said I didn't need it doin as AF is always bang on time and regular and my Day 21 bloods were good, but don't know if that is a good indicator of healthy egg reserve  Anyway we have agreed that we will see what happens this month. 

Well got to pick SD up from school now.       to everyone.

Love Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone hope you all had a great weekend!
Still no af!! Did test bout 11 this morning still bfn.  I am now cd30, 2 days overdue based on a 28 day cycle, which i never normally get anyway I havent got a clue whats going on n=but dont think its worth doing any more its driving me . At least we are all in same boat and its a great help cos for the last 2 years i felt like i've been on my own 
So i would like to a special thanks to madison, rachel, amanda, spiderwebb, sarah angie and emsy for all their support, plus also thanx to everyone else in case i've forgot anyone  Prob not making much sense, but just come off treadmill and am knackered    Exercise bike next, and no lager or chocs for me 2nite into that wedding dress, need to lose 10 pounds in 5 weeks!  

Kate xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi girlies - update from me.......

A/f has arrived today after 61 days!!!! i must admit it has been nice but also frustrating as doc gave me clomid so i can now start that tomm, also we have a wedding saturday so hopefully it will have gone by then and we are off to Florida in 2 weeks time so i won't have to worry about a/f there either!!!

Zoe x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Zoe - That's good news then in a way as AF's actually come at the right time to avoid all your plans! And you can start the clomid which is fab. Good luck!     

Kate - Well done on the treadmill! I've only managed a long walk with the pooch today. What's your last 6 cycles been like? It's easier to take an average of those than base anything on a "normal" 28 day cycle. Who's normal!!!   

Smark - Good luck on your plan this month! 

Hello and a   for everyone else.   

DD's back at school today and I have no motivation to do the ironing. It's the only job left and it's glaring at me from the other sofa! Ho hum


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

Went to my final appointment to check op was ok and when i got thier con was busy at another hospital and couldn't make it i didn't know how long he would be so i had to leave we still didn't get home till 7pm .It cost me £60 to get to ap £43 just for the boat as i live on the isle of wight .I am annoyed as his sec haven't even rung to apoligise today and ask what my concerns were as i told them i had a couple.I do understand that someones life was prob on the line i don't have a problem with that but i was treated bad from the minute i walked in the hospital .I got the impression they have had my money now and they couldn't be bothered it has left me not feeling so positive about the whole thing  

                                     wouldbegreat


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just popping in to let you know LizzyM had her baby today   A lovely little girl called Katie      Theres an announcment on the birth announcement board for those who want to leave a message  

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's a link to LizzyM's thread if you need it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136362.0


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies how are we doing?

that is fab news about lizzy's baby!!! gives me some hope that one day that will be us!! and hopefully soon xx

the girls are on half term for the next 2 weeks...lucky things.. i knew i shouldve trained to be a teacher instead of a nurse!!

hi rachel.. how are you doing sweety? you are so sweet with your   and your  . i feel so negative at the moment about it all. i know that being positive helps but i just feel that the more positive i am the harder it seems when the witch comes...

hi lainey2.. how are you? sorry you had such a pants time at the consultants.. i would get in touch with PALS and complain and see if you could get reimbursed.

hi emsy.. have you done the ironing? lol xx my kitchen looks like wishee washee's laundry!!

hi zoeb.. sorry that af arrived but im glad she wont spoil some of your nice plans... you join me on the crazy pills! lol if and when af arrives this will be my 2nd cycle... so far im like the bride of dracular!

hi w2bam... the nausea is a killer.. i used to have it so badly with my first dd. i was v rarely actually sick but i was nauseous all of the time! now i'd give anything for that again! glad you are well. hopefully things will settle down soon and you'll get a better appetite. ginger biscuits are the best for nausea.


anyway ladies.. love to all especially those ive missed xx


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Not been around much at all but wanted to jump on and say hope everything is going well with u all!!!

Im ok, managed to loose 11 and 1/2lbs now which is soo wonderful and im now day 28 of my cycle and hoping this af will turn up now or upto 45 days but please god not like last time lol

I do have provera so just got to check what doc says as to whether i take it now or soon..

We arent ttc at mo due to some difficulties in our relationship but to be honest i am happier than i have been in a long time and enjoying the time to focus on me.

Catch up real soon xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

SpecialMUM wow CONGRATS on the 11 1/2 lbs lost hun!!! that's nearly a stone off

I bet you feel amazing! and should do.


I lost nearly a stone on slimming world last year and felt it helped my self esteem loads.

we're here if you need us hunny 

xxxx

angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello guys sorry I have been a rubbish ff er.

Will do better and it is that time of the month already 

Try to stay positive Amanda hun just for me.  LOL about the pee sticks you are the worst I know for that    Well you do work with them in the building I can't really blame you.  Lots of baby dust to you hun 

SM well done on the weight loss hun that is fantastic     Hope you sort out your probs but glad you are a little more positive.  

Hello to everyone else must rush am going out.

Back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just been online and ordered with my dh's card 10 ov tests 10 pg test and pre seed   

Now the only problem I have is remembering to catch the postman as they addressed to him   

Not that he will mind me getting them just that I have spent all my money for the week and I only got it yesterday.  Went out and did the shopping and ended up buying two new pairs of small shoes for little girls who don't really need them but they were too cute so have blown 160 that dh gives me for household stuff and diesel in one day  

I just got him to give me a tenner as well    I must say I never manage to last on that much and dh always has to buy everything by about friday and for the weekend.  It was his idea to stop me spending so much but it isn't working   

Hope you are  all ok

Quiet on here

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girls, how are u all doing?
turned up at last yesterday, very light to start and still light now (sorry tmi) not got a b.l.o.o.d.y. clue whats going on and to be honest am past caring for this month. Never know where i am with these cycles and its driving me .  So based on this month being a 31 day cycle and last month being a 23 day cycle, can someone suggest when i should start opk this month please? 
After all i may be down but i aint out yet!  

Katexx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey guys! how are you all?

still the same old same old for me!

hi sm! fab to hear from you.. i wish i'd lost 11 pounds! well done you.. i have a plan.. if i dont get pg in the next 6 mths im going to have a break and go back on the diet pills!! lol then im going to try again!!

hi rachel.. love ya hunxx you always manage to make me smile.. im sooo bad with the hpt's and this mth has been sooo bad! the 2ww is driving me crazy! you a naughty girl spending all dh's £ well done! the bed btw sounds fab!

hi slycett.. sorry about af.. she is such a b itch! it is enuf to drive us crazy... you could average the af's out over the last 6 mths and test on the average... if that makes sense? 


love to all xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello hun 

Well no Af yet for you   I am keeping all my legs and arms crossed for you babe.  I can imagine you today in the store cupboard at work sneaking one of those tests into your uniform and sneaking off to the loo    Well I have 10 coming so I think I will be the same this month  

It is really weird as I have sore boobies already don't know what that is all about  

Anyway anyone else out there  

I am around 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning Rach! You sound like me with the spending, no matter how hard I try and budget our food shopping is still horendous. I think it's the low carb thing as everything else is so expensive when you buy decent quality. 

Slycett - So sorry AF turned up hun. If last month was a 23 day cycle, then you ov'd around cd 9 I assume? I guess you ought to start using the opk's from around cd8 just to be sure you catch it? 

Amanda - Fingers etc crossed for you honey! Can see you as secret squirrel sneaking hpt's at work   (And NO, the ironing is STILL not done   ) And it won't be done today either as I'm off out for a coffee at my friend's in an hour! lmao. 

SM - Fantastic loss, well done! Hope things are settling down for you. 

Well after a horrid case of metbum last night, I got on the scales this morning and it's fab news. I'm now 14 1/2lbs down, so I'm into the next stone benchmark, hurrah!!!   

Hope you're all having good days on this bright and sunny morning! xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

well done on the weight loss hun brilliant  

I did my ironing the other day and I have worked out a good way to do it....I put bbc i player on and choose a program I have missed and then it is not so boring   

Have a nice time with your friend.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did a little bit the other night but the majority of it still there staring at me (10 of dp's shirts, and all of dd's school stuff). I HATE shirts - the double cuffed nice kind that have to be done with starch etc. Bleurgh. But DP does look gorge for work in them     

Thanks chickadee! I made Atkins pecan and choc chip brownies yesterday for us to munch so I can still be good   How's your day working out today? xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Had a bit of a scare last night!

Dh was working late and i was just getting some salad out the fridge when i doubled up in  pain and collapsed on the kitchen floor.  I was in so much pain in my left hand side thought it was def an ectopic!!! Was soooo scared so called DH and he rushed me to a and e.

They did a urine sample which came back neg for a UTI and by this time the pain had gone.
They have advised bed rest for next 2 days and I Have my scan tommorow so fingers crossed there will be a little heartbeat where it should be    

   Also seeing midwife tommorow at 11am so will discuss with her then

xxxxxx

angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh hun that must have been really scary...Hope everything is ok.  I had some really bad pains the first time, once in a restaurant and had to leave as they were so bad but everything was ok.  

Good luck for tommorrow  

Well the test's and stuff arrived but I ordered the wrong lube I think it is call pre by the makers of pre seed. It says it doesn't harm sperm but can be used safely with condoms  Now I hardly need that do I.   

Am doing ov tests everyday for the next 10days or until it turns pos.

Wish me luck

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel good luck with the ov sticks hope you get your surge soon  

Wantobeamummy oh dear how scary honey im sure everything will be fine


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

evening girls hope you are all ok!
Wish i knew what a normal cycle was but ur right petal i did ov last month cd9.  This month has been 31 days so i'll start testing day 8 just to be on safe side Ditto everyone about the ironing, mine is nearly touching ceiling in spare bedroom, but at least its off the treadmill now.   

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

god dont talk to me about ironing... i keep thinking that iff i ignore it it'll go away!

hi rachel!! how are you sweety? ok this mth it is operation mini me this mth hun.. so no pressure..i want regular updates and a positive opk asap!! im dreadful at liberating hpt's!! im going to have to get some more before the weekend! 

hi em! how are you sweety? how did coffee go? i wish we all lived nearer.. i reckon we'd all be ladies wot lunched, coffee'd and did no ironing!!

hi lainey2 how are you sweety?

w2bam... you must've been terrified   all is ok.. let us know how you get on hun..

hi kate... it's such a pain trying to work out when you should test... i reckon test from day 8 and hope to goodness that you dont run out of tests!!!


well as for me im on cd25 which is a day later then i managed last time.. i think that according to the opk im due on on sunday so heres hoping that the witch gives me a break for 9 mths!!

hi to all ive missed but havent forgotten


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi amanda!
Will say a   4 u 2nite petal, god i cant get out of this txt talk 
Hope you get a big fat belly really soon, and hope that we can all join you round the same time.  This cycle really funny for me, started spotted tuesday and was still light yest, bit heavier 2day tho (sorry tmi i know) but just weird. Last time it was like this was in november, went off 4 2 weeks then af turned again, i hate the b.l.o.o.d.y witch !  Gotta get another opk test anyway, only got 2 sticks left from last month, costing us a fortune, but who cares if it works   
Kate x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol re the txt talk! im the same.. the problem is when im updating patients notes i have to stop myself using txt talk!!

i bought a clear blue digital opk which cost a b loody fortune! i know we've spent a fortune in the last 18 mths on opk's and hpt's! 

thank you for the   i have a baby belly already but just no baby in it!! lol x im sorry your cycle is sorry your cycle is so all over the place.. mine is dreadful. i get 3 really heavy days (where im havinf to change my clothes twice a day! ewwww tmi i know) and then nothing... or it's 3 heavy days and 3 light ones!! i hate the witch!!!


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning people!  

Had a lovely time yesterday afternoon, and my friend's got the most gorgeous 10 month old who is completely edible so I had lots of fun feeding her chocolate cake   

BUT! This morning I put my temp into my charting software and the silly sodding thing is trying to tell me I ov'd on cd8 after having a 0.2C temp shift! My cycles are normally around 30 days so this makes no sense at all as I should be fertile around cd14 -17!   There was a faint line on my opk this morning but not a clear surge (did my first one today on cd12), stooooopid things. 

However, last night I was so pooped after getting home and walking the dog, and planting up loads of lovely shrubs, herbs and bedding plants that we had pizza and onion rings for tea!!!     

Kate - Good luck with catching your surge line hun!   

Amanda - Fab news that it's s a bit longer than lat month, good luck for Sunday! (That's my Birthday! - how cool would that be?!)  

Rach - cycle buddies again lol. Good luck for getting your pos opk   

W2bam - Hope the appointments go well today, and you get some reassuring news.     

Lainey - How's things with you hun? 

Apologies if I've missed anyone. I have a coffee hangover, how can that work?! I've been caffeine free for a good year or so, but my mate made me a normal coffee yesterday by accident and this morning I have a headache like a hangover!   Amanda I think you're right, how fab would that be to live near one another and just blether on about this stuff all day lol.   x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun I know what you mean about the coffee thing I can't touch normal coffee it makes me all anxious and gives me a headache.  I drink redbush tea aswell and now I hate normal tea.  When I go to peoples houses and they offer I say I don't drink tea or coffee and I get some strange looks but just can't do it anymore.  I really have to get on with our garden but my plans have changed somewhat as we have a rat in the house.  Dh found a rather nasty rat poo on the kitchen table this morning.  AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH We have had one before and caught it quickly within the day.  There are loads on the farm because of the animal feed but why do they have to come in here.  Cat food I think so we are going to have to feed them outside again.  So today well in a minute I am getting the bleach out and dh is coming home at lunch to set the traps.

Amanda ooohhhhhh no Af yet great   She is going to pass you by for the next 8 months  
No more testing yet then?  I was just suppose to do my opk but went to the loo and forgot so will have to wait for another 2 hours    I have 10 pg tests in the cupboard and god even though I am on cd11 and have had no bms since the witch I want to test    They do call to you rather don't they  
I will be here with the updates don;t you worry hun 

Hello slycett good luck with this month same as me keep doing those opk's  

Hello lainey good luck to you too hun where are you in your cycle now  

Hello to all you others I must go now operation kitchen is about to start 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh good grief, rats, I hate them with a passion. Used to get mice where I used to live as we were surrounded by fields and they were bad enough. Good luck with the traps! 

I drink Redbush tea too - much prefer it and dd likes it too (to dunk her bourbons in lol).

Good luck with operation kitchen, I have to get going too! x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I am on cd16 now only 4 days till the big O   so lots of   i am determined at least one a day  but something always ties to stop it doesn't it   at least its over the weekend and children go to their dads so plenty of time  
My persona is still on red i am the pee stick queen as i have done 9 tests for my persona lol  

errr a rat in the kitchen what am i gonna do im gonna beat that rat   lol

I hope you get rid real soon that must be stressfull i didn't mean to take the p*** 

I am exactly the same with coffee i have realised this for about 3 years and wouldn't of been so stressed all my life if i hadn't of had it i have decaf tea and coffee although i did go of tea while pg i have redbush it is very refreshing and good for you .If i have caffeine i am uptight and feel panicky for about 6 hours it takes 10 Min's to happen i take a plastic pot with me with coffee in everywhere i go lol   .Peaple think i am just being a drama queen i think  

                    wouldbegreat


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Well just a quickie from me to say everything went really well at our scan today as you can see from my new avater pic   One perfect little Pumpkin who is exactlly 11wks today..... so pleased!! Was very active.... gave us loads of waves and head banging and even slid down the sac like a slide     

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey sam thats great news hun  

Can't see your pic though 

Will be joining you soon I hope 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!!


how are we all? well im on cd 26 and still no af... im dying to test... i have 1 left and it's screaming at me like the peperami sausage.. '...test me ya chicken.. you know you want to!!!' 

hi rachel... omg a rat!! i'd be hiding somewhere till i know it's gone! you're sooooooo brave.. i'd be screaming like a banshee! did you do the opk??

hi em.. how you doing hun.. awwwww babies.. i saw a dad in asda with a new baby in the trolley (not the main trolley bit lol!)and he was just staring in awe at his sleeping baby... i looked at the pair of them and he must've felt me looking at him and just smiled... i just sooo want that 2 be me and dp... maybe one day eh? what is redbush tea?


hi kate how are you doing hun?

hi ruthie.. thank you so so much for the pm.. it made my day x

hi sam.. so glad all is well hun xx

ok guys when can i test!!!


love you all.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun I am not brave just got used to it....when we lived in France the place was swarming with them it was horrible, you would be on the loo and on would run past your foot  we lived in an old french farmhouse the only one in the area all the french had a nice new modern house made of concrete (rat proof) I always thought those sort of houses were ugly but after living there I know why now.   I think we only have the one that has come in the back door tempted by the cat food, if it is in here then we will catch it soon as we have proper traps the big metal kind.  the only other way it has got in is that the cat has caught it and brought it in the cat flap and then lost it again.  We had that a few times last year.  Well I have bought a bulk order of bleach and anti bac and the place is sparkling and will keep on it until we have caught the b u g g e r.

Redbush tea is a caffeine free tea that you can have just like normal tea with milk and sugar but I think is much nicer.  You can buy it in Asda. I did the opk and not yet.  I really hope you are wrong hun  hold off testing until it becomes physically impossible  

Snap about the babies and pregnant people in there today I saw two pregnant women while walking in the door 

Lainey have you changed your name 

hello to all you other great girlie's

Thanks for the pm ruthie really nice to hear from you.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls just checking in to see how wanttobeamummy's scan went today?

Sam - fab news on your scan honey baby looks lovely x 

All well here in 2ww but had bms for 4 weeks due to op!! Just felt brave enough this week so missed ov this month alhough it is quite nice not to be analysing every twinge and feeling!!

sorry no personals my dh be home soon and need to get dinner on - the girls are ready for bed so will eat when they've gone up tonight, got a piece of steak for him

love sarah x x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw rachel hope you get it sorted soon hun.. naughty rat!  i cant seem to escape pg people. my friend has just text me that her 16 year old daughter is pg!! it'll be our turn soon     how are things progressing with you? have you been back to the gp?

hi sarahc!


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi everyone!
sam - so pleased everything went well at ur scan, hope we all join u soon! 

amanda - listen to katie now, do not test until you are a day late. tho if it was me i would test first thing in the morning . We cant help it petal, we so want a BFP.    

Emsyg - how r u 2day?

Want2beamummy, how did ur scan go 2day?

Rachel, rats in ur kitchen girl, get a huge dog to sniff it out! Had the same thing happen to us a couple of years ago, as we have a stream quite nearby, but we also live on housing estate called the squirrels. Rat comes in kitchen while im sat in lounge eating a hotdog i jump and scream and it runs off back outside. DP comes running and says are u sure it was a rat, it could have been a squirrel!!!!!! As if i dont know the b.l.o.o.d.y difference  

Kate xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hi kate glad it's not just me who has this problem.  Hope you don't all think I live in a tip  I agree big difference between a squirrel and a rat   

I haven't been back to the gp yet hun as I am really hoping it will happen and there is not much that they will do and don't think dh will give a sample as he really doesn't think anything is wrong with him.  His words I have four kids and he does so we shall see.  If I cry and moan enough I am sure he would but I still have faith at the moment    

W2bam how did the scan go  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate! thank you for the advice.. it is sooooooooooo hard not to test and ive found this 2ww so hard going. i think im getting to the stage where im sick of the same disappointment mth in mth out! i 'liberated'a test from work so do you think i should do it monday am if i havent come on yet   are you sure its a rat lmao no dear it's a small czekoslovakian traffic warden!!

hi rachel... aw hun i know dh's views... just keep the faith.. im   for us both hun.. in fact for all on their 2ww.. especially us regulars!!

a xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Rachel - my dh is like that, to get more clomid (but already discussed that won't happen - posted about that before) he has to do a sample and his attitude is I have two I know it works!!!!!! But to be fair he is right the prob has always been me. 
My friend had tried for no4 for a while and got to the point never thought it would happen and threw all baby stuff away and 4 months later she is pg - due date today!!!! It will happen give it time don't loose faith and keep bms going!!!! That's our prob this month.

Amanda - don't test till monday have a lovely weekend do 1st thing mon am, really hoping for you x

hope wanttobeamummy is ok? 

sarah x x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

RIGHT!!!! 

For the rest of this month i shall be consentrating my   thoughts on you lovely ladies and making sure you all come and join me on the trimester threads!! 

Big squides to you all  

Sam xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda - so there we have it, test date monday and not b4, keep away from the pee sticks. 

Im working in the morning , but im off to buy me agnus castus, and zinc and selenium, anythings worth a try. Holland and barratt here we come   

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate.. i will try my damdest not to test before monday am... having said that as the evening is wearing on im more and more certain af is coming. i feel the same old feelings i get every month! you'll be rattling like a box of tic tacs hun! it all helps thow! 

hi sam! how are you diddling hun? can we sit on the baby seat that you've been sitting on !  


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes it's a special one on my sofa.... i've even taken the liberty of making a **** indent in it so it's super comfy


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok shufty ova preggy lady i want to stick my butt down!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Must admit i'd be a little afraid of loosing you in it     Anywho.... when are you gonna come down hun?? Really should do that  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

in the summer hols would be fab! me and col were talking about planning a road trip! im also going to descend on rachel too!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

the urge to test is so grrrrrrrreat! dp has been reading the posts and says now i cant test till monday  (doh) but i want to test sunday !!!!


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

we are watching you Amanda don't test!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!! dp says im not allowed in the loo by myself on sunday (ha ha evil amanda is going to do it saturday when he is at work!!!)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just make sure ur first trip to the loo on sunday is V STINKY and i'm sure he won't wanna come in with you again     Ohhhh how much fun a road trip   You could both come down my way, it's right on the beach   kids would all love it  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao!!! he said that he will know if i do it!! tee hee... we will take a ff 2ww trip down to see you & tone and sit on the baby sofa!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm afraid by the summer you will have no need for a 2ww trip as ur gonna be huge and fat and preggers


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all just to let you know i have changed my name Rachel you were right i was going to tell you before then i went out and have been busy.
I was a bit worried people might realise who i am and I'm prob the only person with that name in my area who have had it done and not everyone knows i am private person with a handfull of friends and find it difficult to trust people .I have started to worry about it for some reason and feel i hold back because of it    and i never thought i would be this involved or addicted to ff and i now know i will be using this for a long time and have made many friends who i feel safe with   

I also love my new name and you will all soon get used to it just call me WBG for short


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry for being a complete divvy but who were you b4 hun   

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

it is hard trusting people but the fab thing on here is that we have all become so close and i know ive shared things on here that i havent necessarily shared with my 'real' friends. i have to be careful what i say with my job but i can understand where you're coming from xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok some good news from me as you can see from the tinnnnnnny pic on my ticker! we had the scan saw a wonderful heart beat and heard it too! which was amazing¬

they have dated me less than expected at 6w 4 days but this will b confirmed at 12 week scan

we are overjoyed right now! Brought tears to my eyes!

xxxx a very happy mummy to be!

PS girls DON'T GIVE UP HOPE!!!! this tiny miracle proves, anything is possible!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

oh hun that is fab news! we were all anxious about you hun!!!

you give us some hope which we all really need! please keep us posted on how you are doing hun xx


as for me im aching like mad and it is just a real sign that af is on her way.. im also very tearful so im just waiting for the witch to come and get me yet again!

hope you guys are all well and have a fab weekend!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey great news hun  

Amanda hold on in there it's not over yet hun  do you still have that test?

What are you all up to today?  We are going swimming. We haven't caught the rat yet so maybe it's gone or the cats have eaten it.  We shall see.  Was extra careful not to leave a single crumb in the kitchen last night and no more evidence.

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well just did the ov test and defo getting darker but not positve yet.  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just wanted to see how things are going with you ladies waiting in that dreaded  I hope its not driving you all
MAD !!!   too much my fingers are crossed for you all and here's sending you all positive vibes     and  wishes too.
I hope and   that you will all get that well deserve   very soon
Take care love and     to you all nicky xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

hi nicky thanks for the positive vibes hun and baby dust!

hi rachel... sounds like you are getting close to your surge   i wonder where that rat has gone? its a mystery. its raining so hard here that i dont want to go anywhere! ive got to do some food shopping for dad and drop it round to him later. ive been doing house work and im pooped!

ah well now for the me bit... af arrived this am about 1/2 an hr after my last post!!!! she is such a b itch.. so i made it to 27 days which i guess is progress... it means back on the clomid (psycho pills) for me tomorrow. colin has asked if i can clear out the cupboard under the stairs so that he and the girls have somewhere to hide!!!


good luck to all those on their 2ww or about to start it!


amanda xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Amanda - so sorry she turned up. Goodluck on your clomid

Rachel - we've just been swimming and now it is raining very hard so an afternoon of tidying and ironing

x x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh hun I am so sorry she is a total b i t c h and I hate her too.  You better clean out that cupboard for the family hun or I suppose you could just get in it for a while   I know you feel bad but just wanted to try and make you laugh just a little bit.  Love ya hun. Never give up as I won't we have a pact remember  

Sarah rain what rain! We have had a lovely sunny day.  Maybe it will be our turn tommorrow 

Well as for me I have felt really yuck today, sick and really tierd. Swimming has made me feel slightly better but not feeling myself today.  I hope I am not coming down with something  Well I will pray for that surge soon and then I will be getting on with it 

love to you all

Rachel


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry amanda hunny   it's very unfair   Good luck with the clomid again sweetie   Just out of curiosity and i'm sure you said he had but has DP had a sa?

Well done on the swimming hunny, gotta admit rach i hate swimming Well i hate getting my chunky thighs out   

Sam xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

amanda I'm so sorry to hear your at arrived gutted for you babe


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hello girlies,

Amanda - so sorry petal, was hoping and praying for u so much this month, we really all deserve to get a bfp! Why is life such a b.i.t.c.h. sometimes 
I've still got af, think this one is never ending Its sending me Started on tuesday very light then got heavier thursday, why cant i just have a normal af, ov day 14 and get preggers! Oh i know cos lifes a b.i.t.c.h. thats why  
I've been ebaying for england this weekend, bought loads of new clothes (size 12  ) for honeymoon, just need to lose the weight now so they fit  Have 3 months to do it, but really need to lose 10 pounds by end of may cos i have first wedding dress fitting. 
Hope everyones having a nice weekend, hope to join you all back on the 2ww very shortly.

Kate xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all!  

Have had a lovely Birthday today and have been treated like a princess all weekend  

Amanda - sorry AF turned up sweetpea     

I'm pooped so will be a bit more chatty tomorrow! 

No opk surge yet, faint lines for the past 4 days but we're bms'ing like bunnies so hoping to catch it either way lol.   

xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hey a very hungover ff here 

Went to the farmers BBQ last night and drank far too much and feel slightly ill. 

The words never again spring to mind.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw your poor head Rach   *chucks over a cuppa, couple of paracetomol, and some ginger biscuits to dunk in the tea*   

Got a positive on my OPK today! Woohoo lol.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Still feel really bad and have just had bossy sil on the phone and she wants to come and stay for a few days....boy today is just not my day.

Forgotten to opk so will do it now and then have to tidy house as she will be here is a few hours.

Hello emsy 

and all you others speak soon if brain cells recover

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I'm afriad my 2WW ended in the old  putting in another unwelcome visit on Saturday, so can emphathise with you *Amanda* So back to square one, as usual  Still, on the upside, DH got promotion at work, so that made her easier to deal with! Can also identify with you *Rachel*, as I was very hungover yesterday! Celebrating DH's good news with Champagne, wine and some Zambooca's - we had a Greek themed evening!! Great news on your +ive OPK *EmsyG* - go for it girl! Glad you had a good birthday! Best of luck with the weight loss *Kate * - DH & I are both losing weight for our holiday, so  we all hit that target aye! *Sam* - that scan pic is lookin' good hun

 to everyone else


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Tamsin I'm sorry the witch showed up hun, I hopw apart from that you are well


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Tamsin sorry af turned up  

Rachel was the hang over worth it was it a good night  

Emsyg happy birthday for yesterday 

Amanda hope you are ok  

I have been painting today gloss and the house stinks .ovulation  should be tomorrow we have been having bms twice a day at mo since sat   i need to do opk sticks next month as we have been at it since cd 9   missing only one day cd 12   

I am using persona but it has been red since cd6 so it has not given us the break of ttc we wanted i wish i had got a proper fertility monitor now .

Here is to anyone i missed


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girlies.

Awww tamsin sorry af turned up. Keep going though petal us oldies have to show these youngsters what were made of  

Hi amanda how you feeling today sweetie?

Hi rachel r u still hungover? 
Emsy how r u did u have a nice weekend?
Hello would be great, i got one of the clearblue digital monitor it comes up with a smiley face when ur ov. Even i cant mistake that!
Hello to anyone i've missed im having a blonder than usual day.  Not only have i got the painters in but the builders are here as well   
We been for our wedding taster 2nite at hotel were getting married at, im stuffed now, not helping the diet at all 

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi lovlies!


thank you for all of the posts re the wicked witch. it's lovely to come on here and have a good old moan and know that ppl know what im talking about! you are all so fab and i'd be lost without you... so far im on day 2 of the psycho pills and so far so good.. although me and col did have a diva like tantrum this am but both made each other larf so it wasnt too bad.. ive got my tracking scan booked so all systems will be go!


ok.. back to my lovlies


hi rachel... how is the hangover hun?? thank you so much for being so supportive... pact still in place hun.. no giving up from me!

hi emsy.. how are you? hows the bms glad you had a lovely birthday sweetheart xx


hi wouldbegreat... any news on the persona hun? the clearblue didital is v expensive but you cant go wrong and im with kate there on that one! i got so fed up on holding the stick ones up to the light to see if the test line was the same thickness as the control line!!!

hi kate how are you sweets? im good hun.. af not too bad. yours is being very   ive got to so get my ass in gear with regards to diet.. we go on hol in 2 mths and im sooo not looking at my best!

hi tamsin   so saturday wasnt a good day for either of us... wish she'd leave us alone for a change eh!! well done to dh on his promotion what does he do?? 

hi sam... thank you for the   hugs.. hope you guys are all doing well and that you are looking after yourself mummylicious!

well guys thats it for me... im going to attend to my gorgeous dp who had been playing footie for the first time in ages and looks shattered!! lol x

love you all xx


----------



## shmoo75 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I have read this thread from the beginning and, you are all so supportive and, understanding.  I will now give a brief little run down of my TTC journey so far(wont be too long as only just started!!!)

I came of the pill in Feb this yr and, had my last pill induced AF on 24/02 I then had a 41CD!!! Thought I was going   but, after reading this and another thread I realised that I had OV'd at Easter as, I had EWCM and a dull annoying ache across my lower abdominal area but more to my right handside.  I am currently on CD11 of an I don't know how many day cycle!!  I was on the pill for 18yrs so, I have to re learn my bodies natural signs.

I have decided to not chart or buy an OV predictor for my first mth and just see how it goes.  Don't want to put myself under too much pressure otherwise it might never happen.  Anyway, going on the 28 cycle I should be OVing this week at some point.  I have been feeling more in the mood   than usual so, hopefully thats a good sign.  

I have bought some HPT off the internet which pick up 25IUI(did I do that right?!) any idea when I should test?  Any advice would be welcome.

I am   for us all and thinking positive      thoughts for us all too.

Thanks for letting me ramble and apologies for it being so long.

Will check back this pm when manager gone home.

Love

Shmoo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Shmoo* 

I've replied to your message on the Introductions board 

Do you have any issues effecting your fertility which is why you're seeking support on this site ? I only ask as this website is for Infertility Support and whilst I really hope you find the messages on here relevant and helpful, if you've only just come off the pill and this is your first month ttc, then it's still very very early days for you in your ttc journey. The ladies (and men) on this website have mostly been ttc for quite some time and majority have either male or female factor infertility. 

If you do have issues (male or female) effecting your fertility and raising up concerns then maybe you'd like to tell us a bit more and we can point you in right direction for support.

I wish you luck in your journey and hope that it's a very short one and that you get your BFP  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

hiya everyone - can I join your thread?? ive had a terrible day as been told no more treatment for me other than vitamins which I can't start until 15th May - why I don't know!

I have DS who is 4yrs old and have been TTC#2 for 16 months, was diagnosed with PCOS last year but this seems to be least of my worries! ive had 3 x clomid, 1 x tamoxifen but my silly bloomin womb lining thin only got to 5 with clomid, 6 with tamoxifen.

im over half way through a natural cycle, womb lining was 5.8 1dpo and i haven't been scanned since.  been this morning to hospital and saw doc who has told me they can treat or offer drugs for must fertility problems but not womb lining - great - there is nothing they can do for me so im really scared and fed up, so don't want DS to be an only child,

id like to join this thread so i can speak with people i understand - DH has run out of understanding i think!! 

as a result of PCOS i have very irregular periods but they aren't even giving me anything to regulate those so all in all im scared i won't ever be pg again.

iam normally very positive and optimistic but no treatment seems so final.  silly lining GRRRRR hgehehe on the good side i had DS with no treatment - didn't know there was a problem then but it did take 18 months for me to fall pg with him.

sorry for the long moan, i am now on the TTC naturally rollercoaster - i don't know which is worse as i won't be scanned or anything from now on which is one less pressure AAAAARHG stop the world i want to get off hehehehe

thanks for listening - i will go now as i am a chatterbox and people will be bored before they get to end of post!! 

love from luce XXXXXXX


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi to shmoo and Loobieluce and welcome the girls on here are really nice and a real life saver  

Hi Amanda   Glad to see you back and still fighting  Is anyone in the cupboard yet   

Just a quick one from me as have guests and don't really want to get caught 

Still no pos opk so not sure what is going on really Have managed bms yesterday and will try for tonight but sil is sleeping below us and don't know if we will manage  Will try and put her in farmers caravan if poss  

Lots of love to you all

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi fab 

i see you still have no surge perhaps you will ov on cd18 i think i am today or near as looks like EWCM i have no ov pain yet like i did on cd20 last month but the day is early yet we are syill having bms twice a day and it is hard going but nobody will stop me this month .Put sil in caravan the next feww days may be the time  

                                          Good luck


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening all my ff maties, how are we all 2day?

Welcome to shmoo and Loobieluce! 

Hi amanda is af still being a pain, cos mine b.l.o.o.d.y well is  

Hi wouldbegreat, did you get my pm earlier, hope i did it right and that it helps you 

Hello rachel, emsyg, tamsin, sarahc and sam hope ur all enjoying the rain, which hasnt stopped here since about half two this afternoon 

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

slycett thanks for the pm it was a great help


----------



## shmoo75 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Loubie, Rachel, Kate, Natasha and everyone else.  Thanks for the warm welcome.  This is all so new, slightly scary  but also exciting   all at the same time.

As I am new to TTC I was wondering when did you guys start charting and checking when you OV'd?  As I have only had one proper red   visit since I stopped taking the pill and that ended up being a 41CD!!!!  I am working on the "normal" 28 cycle and, fingers crossed I should be OV'ing this weekendish and AF due 03/05 but, not sure how accurate or far out this will be.  At the mo me and DH having plenty of   which, is obvisouly a good place to start most nights.

Any advice for this newbie would be much appreciated.

Lots of    and thinking     to all and, fingers crossed we hear alot of      

Thanks to you all  

Love 

Shmoo


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls 

think my af may be starting - had some the tiniest bit of brown when i wiped yesterday but nothing since, that is fairly normal for me though. expect in next few days. going to speak to dh tonight about taking clomid this month really ready for it and if it doesn't work as said before that's it no more. scary but feel this is right to take now emotionall and financially it is good!! Aaaagh hope he'll say yes!!

right no personals hi to all off to take car for a service x x x


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone

I hope I'm not interrupting anything but can I join you guys?    

I'm not entirely sure when my next AF is due (anywhere between 30 and 80 days!) but I think I may have ovulated a few days ago. Bit annoyed and DH is not "in the mood" as often as he should be - doesn't he know he has a duty!! lol    - we BD last Thurs and Sat and I had Ov pains on Mon so am hoping that was enough and his swimmers stayed around for a while and might try and "coax" him tonight just in case I haven't Ov'd yet!! Bless em eh!   

Anyway just a quick bit of background info about me. I've always had irregular heavy periods and mum has Endometrisosi so Dr put me on pill when I was about 15 and been on it ever since. Been with my man since 1998 and bought our house and mad dog in 2001. I never wanted children until I accidentally got pg in 2004 while on the pill (twins!) but unfortunately miscarried about 8wks pg. At the same time I found out I have a Bicornuate Uterus. It was then that we decided we did want children so decided to "see what happens" and got pg on my 2nd cycle (was advised not to get pg on the first one anyway) so more or less happened straight away. Had terrible pregnancy as bled til about 19 wks and then had lots of pre-term labour episodes! Anyway DS was born in 2005 and now I know how he survived all the bleeds, he's a strong minded little thing! lol  

Anyway decided we would "see how it goes" again after our wedding in 2006 so came off the pill. Nothing happened for long time and AF's completely irregular so went to Dr/Hospital and was diagnosed with PCOS in Oct 07. Then got pg naturally in Oct 07 but unfortunately m/c in Jan 08 at about 11wks pg  . Have since gone back to Dr due to PCOS and they are "looking into what they can give me"!!!!! How impatient am I! The current guidelines are to give Met and Clomid together but because of my uterus (and twins makes being pg an even higher risk!) my Dr wants advice from consultant at Hospital and I need to wait about a month to see what she says! I've got such a high risk of m/c with all these things that I just want the Metformin until they decide whether I can have both as I've heard it can reduce risk of m/c as well as make my cycles more regular! Soooooo annoying and upsetting, especially when my DS keeps asking for a sister! I really want to get pg but don't want to if it means another m/c - its just too upsetting for me.  

Anyway, that's all about me and I'm hoping that (a) I have ovulated this month (!); (b) the swimmers were waiting for my egg and got through and implanted etc; and (c) that AF doesn't arrive! OR that AF arrives soon so I can have another go.    

Here's wishing you all loads of sticky baby dust  
Take care, Bea


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome Bea - I only came over here a month or so ago and everyone is lovely x x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome bea to the thread glad you have joined us   

hello sarah thanks for the lovely we all appreciate that  

Rachel howz it going for you are you managing bms with sil about  

Amanda hope you are ok honey i see you have a monitor too as you can see i need one i am well stressed with it  

I am a bit fed up today i am on cd21 and was supposed to ov yesterday i have done temp this morning and it has dropped again so this must mean it hasn.t happened yet   

I am a bit fed up with content   and am desperate for a break as we have done it 17 times this month now    but we can't give up yet it could be time still  

My persona is red still no supprise there it has been red since cd6 load of s*** i am going to buy a clearblue fertility monitor at least then i can see low fertility and high so i can relax a little and am not so scared of missing it we can't go on like this each month i have properly dried dh up and it won't work anyway as nothing left lol (not funny really i am well stressed   )

  I have had no ov pain although i did have a twinge cd14 but my temp is so low am i still alive i ask lol its 34.8   it was 35.5 yesterday and 35.6 day before so perhaps with the drop it is today i ov  


Hi to all you other lovely ladies  

    Wouldbegreat


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Wbg - and breathe honey!   17 times!!! Wow I'm envious lol, I think my sex drive is going to kill dh (I wonder if that's covered in the insurance?   ) Have you tried using opk's instead of the persona? Do you think you could have ov'd on cd14, and your temp dip today is implantation? Sorry you're feeling so topsy turvy hun, being stressed isn't going to help you though - can you take some time out tonight to pamper yourself a bit and help you relax?   

Hi there Bea! Good luck. Sorry to hear of your m/c, and yup I'd be pushing the doc for more treatment too. 

Hey shmoo and lubie   

Morning Rach, how's it going with your sil there? Any sign of a positive opk yet? 

Amanda! How's it going on the crazy pills hun? Or have you been locked in the cupboard?   

Geez there's a lot of us now, Morning! to all those I've not done a personal for. My poor brain!   


Well today's cd17 and I'm back in the 2ww properly lol. Still harrassing DP lots just to make sure there's plenty in there!   Have booked myself in for another progesterone test too, without telling my doc, oops! Now that I know I ov'd yesterday or Monday I've booked in for next Tuesday. I just want a clear picture of what my prog level is so that when I go back to the clinic in June I'm armed with info. Might also shed some light on why I'm getting pg symptoms and then coming on heavily a few days late. I'm trying to find research into women with a low prog result being given prog at ovulation until AF just in case, but the only info is for ivf. Help! xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hi emsyG

yes i did need to breath lol i am going to buy a clearblue fertility monitor because i am worried opk will be a bit of a nightmare for me as i will wonder if line is positive all the time i might try them at least with the monitor i will know my high and low days as persona is only red  

I do need to pamper myself a bath and a magazine sounds good tonight i have just been to tesco so i have a new magazine  

I may of ov'd on day 14 i don't know much about this bbt lark don't you think my temp is too low though ? 

Im sorry i can't help you with the low prog 

wouldbegreat  

Hi too to shmoo and lubie 

Rachel hope you got your surge today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wouldbegreat....

....your temperature can dip just before ovulation and then rises again after so perhaps you're just about to ovulate.

I'm presuming that since you're on the ttc naturally thread that you're not on any medications and you don't have PCOS ?

Have you had progesterone blood tests done to check ovulation ?

OPKs (and Pesona monitor) only detect LH surge and not ovulation...you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later.

Have you read "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler as you may find it really helpful ?  Also info on the website www.tcoyf.com

Good luck
Natasha


/links


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Minxy 

I am not on any meds i haven't had a test yet i feel i can't ask yet as only had op 2 1/2 months ago and i think they may be cross with me for not giving it time etc also not sure if i would get one through my doctors ? I do feel i ovulate as before i had op i had lots of test for the pain in side all was clear and i was told it was ov pain .Before i had op it lasted for a few days and one night i was in agony and called nhs direct.I had a test for apendix and all was fine i have only had pain one day last cycle it was great

I will be sending dh for a test too after another cycle as you never know he had a dd but that was 12 years ago 

I am charting with fertility friend but have only started temp monday so all new to me .Thanks for the advice about the book i will try and get hold of that .

I am ok and feeling positive still i have just had enough of bms and know its not over yet as you can see we have been on a bit of a marathon lol

          Thankyou wouldbegreat


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

It seems like I have been away for ages - but it's only a week  Hope everyone is well and send you all lots of     

Have just caught up on all the threads having got back from Austria last night.
Had a lovely time and went skiing for the first time  Ended up skiing down from 3000 metres  Nearly wet meself  Anyway, managed to get down and enjoyed lots of wine and beer off the pistes!

DH and I managed to get in some   and last night when we got home I did an opk which was positive  Luckily we'd already BD that morning and again this morning and will also do some more tomorrow 
Hopefully that will be enough to catch that egg  Because we have been staying with family in Austria all BD has been quick, quiet and without the preseed 

Well I am now on CD 14. So here's to 2 more weeks of the madness    

    
Love Sarah


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I have just bought a clearblue fertility monitor of ebay brand new and sealed so i can slow down next month RED meant   LOL 
  


                                          Wouldbegreat


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wey hey, welcome back sarah u lucky girl! Loads of bms then? ive had af for long (8days now) that ive forgot what normal sex is!    Glad you had a good time.

WBG - Glad u got monitor at last hope it works first time for you  

Hello to our newbiead as only slightly - my gosh ive got a bicornate uterus too! Plus other mad things Picked mine up when i had hsg to check tubes, they said it wasnt too bad but u always think the worst!   Glad i know theres hope 4 me yet! 

Hello to everyone else, amanda, rachel, tamsin, emsyg, sarac and our other newbies, sorry too many names, had a bad day been round my friends 2nite and told her i have made app with clinic for our consent signing for 2nd cycle of ivf, due to start when we come back off honeymoon. Am so nervous about this one, i so hope it works as i dont think dp will want to try again, whereas i would keep going till bankrupt!  

Could you all please send me some bubbles as am feeling really down and sorry for myself and cant even cheer myself up with loeads of chocolate as im still on this s.o.d.d.i.n.g diet  

Kate xx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Slycett - glad I'm not the only one with a weird uterus! lol  When they told me I thought I was an alien or something and to make things worse, the Drs know absolutely nothing about it! The "Consultant" said she'd never seen a problem with BU's and never seen a breach birth and low and behold a lady down the road from me (who I later met at antenatal group!) has a BU and she had breach baby (which they won't attempt to turn) so had planned c-section!!! So she's seen one now! hahaha  I think there should be a specific area on here for people with BU where we can discuss our issues and things we have found out. Not sure how to go about asking for one or whether we'd get one tho but it is a separate ferility issue like PCOS etc. There is a group on ******** where a few people who have BU's have joined but its not the sort of place you'd think of looking for advice on it really! lol  I've also got endometriosis (not sure how bad tho) and PCOS so I'm a mixed bag really! lol

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all feeling positive and your dreams will come true very soon. Here's just a little bit of sticky babydust for you all. Hope you're all enjoying a little bit (or a lot!) of BD'ing! haha

    

Bea xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello I am back  

blew you some bubbles slycett 

Hello again smark  Glad you had a nice time away 

Hello to all you others will be back on later.

Have done my diary so have a read I think I am about to ov so that is good  

Have to go now as have soooooo much to do.

Sil is gone yeah yeah yeah.

Love you all

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello again 

God sil is so intense and I am so glad she has gone   Life how we like it can now resume.  She is really nice just bossy and say's whatever she thinks like to me yesterday " You are really content with just being a mother and a housewife aren't you,  I need more than that" and then " you and peter do drink quite a lot don't you " I had two glasses of wine and she had 1 beer 3 glasses of wine and 3 gin and tonics     Some people.  I think as she has a grown up son and is on here own that she is just jealous and and a bit lonely so I try to take it with a pinch of salt but it is hard.  I also feel that she is watching me with the girls and waiting for me to shout at them or something so she can say to all the other family Rachel can't cope   I just feel like when she is here I can't be normal.  She is always moaning about everyone else in the family so I am sure she would about me.  So mentally tired  Anyway sorry for the ramble and the me post just needed to get it off my chest.

How are you girlie's all doing? v quiet on here today 

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girlies!

Thanx for the bubbles rachel, and everyone else who sent me some.  Do not believe it but have still got b.l.o.o.d.y af, think this one is never ending, already been 10 days. I have opened a bacardi breezer to chill out a bit have got another for in the fridge just in case i need to chill out a bit more later Well at least its not chocolate  

Hi bea how is my fellow bu doing 2day?  

Hi sarah, amanda and wbg how are you doing?

My friend coming down 2nite so may not be able to get back on here much  2nite, may start experiencing withdrawal symptoms and may need more beer to cope 

Kate xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi rach, it is very quiet on here.  Has everyone gone to the moon do you reckon?

Dont know how you cope so well with sil stopping, think i would have tole her to s.o.d off  
At least she is gone now and you can relax, and have as many glasses of wine as you like.  i think they are very good for tired eyes

Kate xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

HI all

After all my stress of yesterday i have ovulation pains tonight yey i am so pleased its 2 days later than last month so i am not sure when af will arrive 8 months i hope  

It is quite painfull and im 100% sure it is it their is no mistaking you get i get twinges and think it may be it but when it does happen am sure because its painfull and it hurts at the tops of my legs too. Also my temp went up this morning the highest since Monday it dipped allot yesterday so a sign it was on its way  

Tomorrow i am officially on the 2ww  

We might be able to stop   by Saturday because i am going to keep it up till sat only 3 more times to go  

Rachel it looks like your ov is going to be later than you always thought it is a nightmare isnt it and so easy to miss or give up on the   too early    lots of   for you now honey now sil gone  

Hi slycett enjoy your breezer  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening all! 

Rach - Good news sil has gone home! She sounds a right treasure lol, I used to have outlaws like that, but well I divorced them at the same time as him   Get bms'ing hun, fingers crossed for you this month.   

Wbg - Fab about your ov woohoo, your dh must be knackered lol   

Kate - AF needs to sod off now! Geez 10 days you poor thing, you'll be ov'ing soon!  

Bea - Wow what a load of things you have to contend with!   Lots of positive thoughts it happens for you soon.   

Well, we've only managed it once over the key three days which is a total pita and I'm not happy about it at ALL, but DP's been poorly - still is, I think it's gastric flu so he's properly poorly bless him not just the poor me's. STILL,   it's a shame, but there you go!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi and thanks for all your messages re sil I am better now.

Emsy sorry you haven't managed to do bms as much as you would of liked    Men and their timing eh  You never know it still might have been enough  

Amanda how are you hun and where are you for that matter   Miss you and hope you are well  
come on and let me know how you are doing 

Slycett how are you doing with the weight loss hun? Sorry that AF is being such a moo and hanging around for so long  

WBG wow you have been a busy girl haven't you.  I think you and dh deserve a medal  .  When you say your machine is red what does that mean? sorry for sounding stupid.

Hello 1979bea don't think we have met before  Good luck with the ttc and look forward to getting to know you.

Smark how are you today 

hello to Ruthie, Sam and big hugs to SM you are doing so well girl  

Hello to all those I have missed   

Well really tired last night and just couldn't manage bms  Silly I know but was so exhasted.  But did manage it this morning just a quickie dh had to go to work so stuck a pillow under my bum and went back to sleep   

Today breasts are starting to ache and be itchy so will do an opk now.....wait a minute....Still a pretty dark line have to wait a few more minutes.....yep still positve so will have to get on it tonight  

I feel so silly that I have not been doing these every month and that I haven't realised that I do ovulate at different times   I have had positive opk's at cd 14 so I just asumed that I would always ov then.

Oh well I know now don't I and I must hope for the best.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Morning everyone 

I'm looking into charts etc as currently use monthlycycles.com but its just for charting cycles and has nothing to do with pregnancy etc so its working out my cycle length including the time I have been pg for!! Can anyone recommend another free charting site?

I don't know how you guys remember everyone's name!  But thank you to Rachel, Emsy and Kate for mentioning me in your posts, it deffo makes me feel more like a member of his HUGE family! teehee

I thought I ovulated over the wkend or Monday of this wk but I had quite bad period cramping and back ache this morning so maybe AF is on her way!  I was kind of hoping for a BFP this month as you're supposed to be more fertile after a miscarriage and my cycle seems 'normal' this month! and from previous experience, it gets longer the more time goes on! I'm supposed to be out on Saturday night on a school reunion take 2 (I got completely wrecked on the first one in March and fell over and everything! Whoops!) but if AF arrives, that's the last thing I'm gonna want to do! Damn her!!

Anyway, I'm having a day in today as DH has the car so I'm watching Toy Story 2 with my DS - at least its not Cars or Roary!!

Have a fantastic day everyone and here's to lots of BFP's this month   

Bea xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

everyone

Hope you are all ok?

Hi Rach, good to see you got some   in this morning   Have to say that you sound like me, I think I have been stopping the BD too early  

I got a positive opk on Tuesday night CD 13. We had already BD that morning but as we arrived late from our flight we didn't BD that night  However did the deed the next morning and yesterday evening. Will also BD tonight just to be sure  

I record my cycles in detail on Microsoft Calander and it's good to look back at each cycle and see symptoms etc. My (.)(.) have started to get a bit sore since CD14 - in my last two cycles they have got sore around CD23. You never know, maybe this is a good sign  

OR it could just be the usual obsessing that happens during the 2ww 

Well I have a shed load of school planning to do before Monday so better get on. Back later.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bea 

*link removed

You can imput all sorts of stuff and it will tell you when you have ovulated etc. Good luck 

Hello smark good luck with the school planning. Don't work too hard. 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Rachel

Thanks v much - have just joined and starting putting my wealth of info in there! At least you can record BD in this one, you can't do it in monthlycycles - arrgggh. Lots of BD'ing to put in there but prob not as much as it could be! Note to myself - do more seducing! LOL 

Thanks v much
Bea xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

rachel 

i have just pm bea with that i didn't realise toy posted it is good isn't it although my temp is all over the place gone down again even though ov pain yesterday (i also have a little today and terrible af back pain ) so i suppose we can't give up on the   yet  

The red i mentioned is my persona it is like the fertility monitor but doesen't display low ,high and peak like the clearblue fertility monitor only red or green it is supposed to be used as contraception so red means you should't have bms becouse you may become pregnant and green is safe, orange means test (pee on a stick ) it also has an egg sometimes when ov is near but only after 3 months of use and not always .

I had to do 16 test this month as it was my first month and everyday since cd6 has been red so we did bms everyday and more just incase it will be about 25 times by the time i get to the end of the month  

my hormone levels must be high i suppose i am going to throw it out the window i havent bothered testing last 2 mornings as it will only say red i will test sunday to see if go green  

Im glad you have your surge and good luck with the bms

I am very pleased today as my cearblue fertility monitor had turned up today so i will be using that next month and wont have to perform so much   youv'e  got to hand it to dh and his devotion to have a baby with me   he has laughed at all your comments and is very proud of himself   and so he should be bless him i love him so much  

I still have slight ov pain today but also really bad af pain in back so hope somthing is happening  

What a horrible day hope you are all well WBG


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girls, quick one from me 2nite im afraid.#

AF still here, spoke to doctor, if still got af on monday gotta take tablets to try and stop. Going to get ratted now as am really fed up

Kate xx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

*Kate* - I like your way of thinking!! Have one for me too as I'm at work til 10pm!!! Boohoo  

It took me 4 hours to put all my info into FertilityFriend earlier today!!! All done now though and still no clearer on when AF is due (or not due shall I say!).

Hope everyone is well. 
Bea xx

P.S. I think I'm becoming a fertilityfriends addict as well as a ******** addict! I'm never going to get any housework done now!!! LOL


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am an addict too  

Just a quick one from me as I have to go out in a mo. Did opk a little while ago and it was neg so had surge for two days on cd18 and 19    Not on cd 14 as I thought. So managed bms again this morning and will tonight and tommorrow and we shall see.

Amanda hun where are you    You are normally on  by now hope you are ok   

Bea will reply to your pm when I get back 

Hi everyone else

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girlies, hows everyone.
Weekend at last and i still got af 
Its very quiet on here has everyone gone on holiday without me  
Having an indian 2nite as not eaten all day, oops.  Have been v. busy had a trial hairdo for wedding day this morning, and been painting, choosing new carpet, and ripping out old carpet in our bedroom. Intend to do s.o.d. all for the rest of the night and finish painting 2moz.
If still got af monday doc has put me prescription at chemists to try and stop bleeding.

Hope you all have a lovely nite, and weekend, whats left of it anyway  

Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

just a quicky from me as im suffering from a major hangover! we had a 70's party last night (which was wicked) but today im paying for it big time! . me and col have been clearing up as the house looks like it been hit by a tornado! 

hi rachel.. hey hun xx im sorry i havent been on for a bit. im trying so hard not to try if that makes sense the last few mths the whole ttc thing has been making me miserable..to the extent that at times ive considered stopping for a bit.. even though to have dp's baby is something i want more than anything.. does that make sense?? hope you are well sweets and bet youre glad sil has gone! bossy cow!!   

anyway, i'll be back later when im a bit more coherant.. and feel less like throwing upp over dp's laptop!



drunkard

xx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

just wanted to say hiya all 
how you all doing ?
love cazz xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Hello cazz and good luck for this month  

Hello spider  can I say that if you are feeling down then this is the place to be  You can have a good moan and we can try to help you feel better  

Amanda there you are   Hope the hangover was worth it  and that you are feeling better now.  I know what you mean about trying to stay away as I have tried that a few times myself. Coming on here sometimes makes it harder for you to stop thinking about it.  How are the crazy pills treating you?  Where are you in your cycle hun?  enough questions now   I am thinking of you and sending you lots of PMA   

How is everyone else today?

I have 10 internet cheapies in the cupboard and I am going to use them this month they were only 4.99 so it doesn't really matter    So then girls when shall I start    

Just been shopping and done the recycling.  It is raining again 

Right going to have a cuppa and get on  

Back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hya All

Well CD 19 for me. And it seems like forever until I find out if this month has been a success? 

No symptoms really - (.)(.) slighly sore and having a few small twinges.

Have looked back through my outlook diary to see what symptoms I was having before I got my BFP. But so far my symptoms are very mild in comparison  Having said that maybe the symptoms would be different if I got caught again??

I was thinking about it all last night and thought about how even if I did get pregnant this month I'd then be so nervous that I would loose that one too  It all seems to be about milestones. Getting pregnant, then getting to the scan etc etc...........Well I think I'm being a tad negative so will take it one step at a time and at the moment my first MOMENTOUS step is to get that evasive BFP 

Any hoo love and       to all you ladies.

Loves Sarah x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi  ladies,
Just popped on to wish you all  my fingers are crossed for you all too i hope you will all      
Get that OMG   real soon take care love and   nicky xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi smark  

It's a bl**dy nightmare isn't it    you are only a few days behind me   Lets hope it works this month eh  

Well I am feeling really tired today and have eaten far too much  

Going to get an early night tonight I think...After I have eaten some more    

I really want to do a test    stupid I know as I am only 3dpo but they are in the cupboard and they talk.  Wee on me I can here them cry   

Well I won't but the day's do need to go a bit quicker  

Hope you are all having a nice day and have lots of PMA.

Amanda maybe we will be on at the same time one day  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guys

Just a quickie as I'm at work but when do you get creamy CM? I was under the impression that if you ovulate etc the pattern is dry, creamy, watery/clear, eggwhite and then back to dry and then nothing until the god damn awful AF arrives. Is that right? I haven't been tracking it after eggwhite. 

Mine was dry after eggwhite (as normal) which means I actually ovulated this month (yeyy!) but I've just had a bit of creamy in my pants (sorry, tmi I know) but no infection or anything - what does that mean? 

Cheers guys. Hope you're all well. 
Bea xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi girlies 
Hope everyone is ok.
I am signing off for a while as i am very sorry to say my af is still here after 14 days and cannot seem to get a straight answer out of anyone.
Wishing you all the best of luck in ur 2ww    

Kate


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

well i now have tonsilitis and think that the alcohol masked the lurgy on saturday!

hi rachel.. yes we are a bit like clark kent & superman! we are never in the same place at the same time!! i know that you know how i feel and that makes it easier to say. i want to stop trying but at the same time it's so hard to give up!! im currently on cd10 and i have my tracking scan on thur (just before work... oh joy!) i've had some spotting today which did make me panic a bit as it's so early in my cycle... i didnt get any se from the crazy pills this mth which is good (for me and all who have contact with me!!) good luck this mth sweetheart.. how is the 2ww treating you so far? now it is way to early for the peesticks sweety   step away from the peesticks hun!!

hi sarah.. i know it's hard to stay positive hun.. and it seems like we are so wrapped up in getting a bfp that we forget that that is only the start of it all.. esp if you have had a mc.  to you hun xx

hi bea.. im not entirely sure about the discharge but i think it has something to do with progesterone. i hope you get a proper answer to your question hun xx


hi cazz & petdowe... hope you are both well!! 

hi kate... im so sorry hun.. how long has that been sweety? has the dr given you anything to make it stop? dont go!! i stay on here whether it is the 2ww or not! you know where i am if you need to talk.. feel free to pm me.

hopefully by the end of the week i should be on the 2ww again so let the craziness begin!!


amanda xx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

hi all  
thanks for the good luck wishes fabdizzy xxx you too hun 

hi missyb im good ty hope you are well xx

1979bea - good question about cm as mine is confusing me this month .. usually drys up for a few days after O but this month hasnt at all still seems as much as around O only istead of clear watery its now white creamy in abundance .. im hoping this is a good sign    

good luck to all you all you other ladies in 2ww     
      

love cazz xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

im off of work today with my dodgy tonsils! at my age! 

spiderwebb & cazz you guys are either up early or having a late night!!

hi spiderwebb... aww how sweet about ur dh... nice to hear hun..i take it that you havent done an opk? i find it so hard to tell with my body as each mth seems different! how long is ur cycle normally i hope that it is good news for you.


hi cazz im ok hun... just getting ready to start the 2ww (yet again!) me and dp have a plan this mth lol!!

hi rachel where are you sweets lol i finally have a day off and where are ya?? hope you are ok hun. i have been looking into (not literally!) instead cups.. anyone heard of them or used them


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

here I am 

I am munching on toast at the moment.  Poor you hun not v nice being poorly    good luck for the scan on thurs  Hope you can see all your follies this time  I personally would and never have looked forward to a dildo cam though   Not very ladylike is it   Well all for a good cause though  I am on cd 22 4dpo and already it is all I am thinking about.  Have dh's parents coming over next month and fil has been ill (had cancer and a stroke in the last 2 years) would love to tell him he was going to have another grandchild.  He is going for a football team with subs   I am the last one of baby making age or will and I soooooooooo want it...not just for him as I think you might have guessed I sort of want one too.  

Hun I have to go do some shopping but will be back in an hour so will speak then.


Hi to cazz bea and spider.  

Emsy where are you  

Morning Smark and wbg 

and anyone I have left out   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok sweety... enjoy shopping xx i think ttc is all consuming. i find myself thinking about it all the time and i think it was one of my motives for going full time. i just couldnt take getting sooooo obsessed by it all. i have been reading your diary and think that we are going to do the same thing. last mth we did lots before ov then got so fed up with it all that we did it on the day of ov and gave up! so i think this mth we are going to leave it till a bit later and bms past ov date.. i hope this works! i hope that you have a good birthday on may 19th (im just remembering our discussion about previous birthdays   dp & dh!!) can you pm me your addy so that i can send you a card??

chat later hun xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls!!!

Long time no speak!!  

Amanda~ I hope you feel better soon hunny   Wishing you loads of luck on the rollercoaster this month sweetie    

Rach~ Enjoy ur shopping   Poor DH's dad. Isn't it bizarre how we all start off ttc for ourselves and somewhere we end up with the hopes of all those close to us on our shoulders..... certainly doesn't help with that hour glass pic in our heads  

Well i'm sorry i've been awol for soooooo long, things are busy here. My new niece arrived on sat night but is now in scbu and we haven't met her yet so all a bit up in the air   She weighed in at 5lb 10oz and has lovely auburn hair   Can't wait to have my squidges  

Well i'm 12wks 4days now and all is going well.... i'm suffering from the headaches still and tiredness some days but the sickness has gone completly which is a god send   

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sweety im so glad that the morning sickness has gone. how is the bump coming along?? i really hope that the clomid works and soon!! as im      all in one day!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks hunny..... i'm sure you've always been   anyway my dear      Bump is coming along nicely.... will put a pic of it on but at the mo i'm loving the one thats already there   Really am keeping everything crossed for you and urmagic pills  

Sam xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all  

Missyb hello sending you some positives to get over tonsillitis quick        .Does the fertility monitor tell you when your going to ov   i hope so because as you know we went on a marathon this month   i think having   a couple of days after is a good idea it may help i was worried about stopping as i only went by ov pain   Someone else i know on here has just bought the instead cup sound OK a bit of a palaver but you can leave it in for a day i think   worth a try   

Rachel howz it going you are not far behind me for test day 1 day i think i changed my ticker 2 days longer to compinsate ov pain at cd22 its starting to play on my mind too now .

Bea regarding the cm  a couple of days after ovulation you are supposed to get the creamy discharge   This is what i read anyway hope this helps   hope you are OK  

Cazz good luck for this month sending you    

Smark how are you honey  

Petdowe hello hope you are OK  

Spiderwebb hope you did ov this month good luck honey  

slycett hope you get answers real soon to your af  

As for me i really should do something perhaps tesco YUK  

Hi too all you other lovely ladies  

Sam glad you are ok and growing nicely  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey wouldbegreat!

thank you for the   im glad to just have a day home alone! thank you for the advice re the instead cup... i looked at a picture of them online and they look soooo fiddly!! i could see mine knocking someone out when i sneezed!!! what fertility monitor do you have hun?? i have to admit i just used the cb digital tests which were v good but expensive... 

have fun at tesco's!! could you get me some loo roll and a mint aero!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Amanda I meant to say about the instead cups....I know another ff girlie who used them and got a bfp, Samia she was on clomid too so maybe you could send here a pm and have a chat.  She is really nice   Oh and by the way you can bet I won't have a nice b-day I wonder what will go wrong this year  I have started to tell everyone that I am 29 again and that is the way it is going to stay 

Hi Sam great to see everything is going well for you  hope your niece gets better soon    Great that the sickness has gone, the tiredness should ease soon as well  

wbg yes we are testing near each other lets hope it is good news Just been to the supermarket myself what a drag I hate it but has to be done 

Lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks rach  

Well it's all go here today.... gonna walk down the beach soon and watch them explode a ww2 bomb out at sea!!!! Blummin thing only washed up on the beach right outside the flat my mum is trying to rent out!!!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG a bomb that will be exciting  Where abouts do you live then? I live really near to the sea and beaches....Nice isn't it.  Have a nice time and don't get wet  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

omg!!! thats scary sam!!

thanks rachel i might give samia a pm.. i know she is nice and ive spoken to her before. i didnt realise she used the instead cups. im going to have to give them a try as im desperate!! dont forget to pm me your addy and i can send you a card hun xx 29 sounds good to me!!


Amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Will do hun 

Have just been hemming some trousers with that webbing stuff isn't my life interesting   I am going to give the house a quick once over now so I can come back on here before the school run  I am so hungry today I have already had half a bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon, two pieces of toast and marmite and a ham and tomato sandwich with olives and potato salad. Oh and a orange club   I don't know what is wrong with me, my mum would say I have worms  

Back asap

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

ok sweets.. chat to you later xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

btw rachel... lmao re the menu for today!! i have been really bad too.. 2 pieces of toast for brekkie,fruticake,soup,muller corner,bread roll.... and im still hungry!! and im ill!!! there is always room for food!


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ I'm in suffolk   Will try my best not to get wet.... will wear a rain mac  

Sam xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Missy i did buy the clearblue fertility monitor in the end so i will have a new toy this month if af arrives ( i won't open it till then )does it tell you when you are going to ovulate  

Well tesco was a delight as usual we have a new store a tesco extra and all the staff hate it their now   I have been a good girl and put washing out tidy up and been shopping i might even cut the grass later or get dh to do it  

A bomb OMG  

I'm going to do my dear diary now so i can have a little moan  

missy here is your loo roll and aero !!!catch!!!   LOL

                                                  wbg


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Where's my aero 

rachelx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Am having a kit kat instead  What is wrong with me today? I don't hardly ever eat chocolate  today I have had two bars  

I have done a little cleaning but more is required  I must hoover clean the loo and wash the kitchen floor.  Back in a mo.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel i got you a chocolate bar too   i am really hungry at the moment too but i was this time last month as well it maybe body gearing up just incase   

We could all motivate each other to do things such as house work or mowing the grass etc   

Wbg


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I need some motivation there is so much to do here especially the garden....I have just bought some seeds today that I am going to plant so at least that is a start.

Thanks for the bar it was lovely 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Right all done 

Far from done really but the important things at least.

I was just sat in the garden and I had this real pang to be pg.  It has got to work this month please please please   .

Right we haven't had one of these for a while so                                   and lots of PMA for us all and to this being our month.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahh thats great rachel i hope you are pg this month too   i have done the grass so i feel better now


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

WBG & Rachel you guys crack me up!!!

rachel i wish this was the mth for us guys! you said in your diary about being here for 9 mths and that doesnt include the time that you were trying before... i have been here just over a year and i think i couldve had a baby in that time!!! i feel like something is going on in there but im not sure what (when i say in there i mean my tum.. not sure if im getting ready to ov or creating a supercyst ready for the next dildocam so that i can go home disappointed again!!)

               

for us all xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI everyone.. I am back !!!

    Surge came late for me this mth.. Hoping thats a good thing as I am thinking maybe when I ovulate
    early that the eggs not very mature ??


  Missyb,
            Make sure you buy your instead cups from e.bay.. I bought mine from America & I still waiting.
               They arrive much quicker from e.bay.

  Wouldbegreat,

            Hi there   Glad to see you are keeping busy.. I am only a couple of days behind you  
            I knew it would be quite close.. I bet your glad of the rest  

  Rachel,

            Hope the eating lots of chocolate is a good sign   Nothing worng with relaxing in the
            garden in this weather.. its beautiful here.

            Everyone I missed, I hope you are all well & I will catch up on names etc again soon.

            1 question... How long after surge do you keep up bms ?? is it pointless anytime 3 days
                              onwards after it ?? Must say I am glad its over for a while  

            Love &      to all

                        Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm near the end of my 2ww, i have had 7 MC's in total the last being 7/7/07 i am pcos and this cycle i have started to TTC again after the last MC, so really this is my first cycle back at TTC, i started back on the Metformin, so i have my fingers crossed it will work this time.

I am due to test on the 24th.

So far my (.)(.) have been killing me and last night my boobs stopped hurting and felt normal and i had serious AF cramps, the cramps were so bad i thought AF would arrive today but so far nothing and my boobs are now really painful yet again.

I also had really bad AF pains 3 nights ago but the boobs remained sore, so i have no idea what the outcome will be but if AF isn't here by the 24th then i will test.

Good luck everyone.

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

jjr ahh honey you have had a rough ride in the past i hope you get a bfp this month good luck  

Missyb i can't belive i have been on here 7 months in a couple of days   how time goes by   i just wan't to say good luck with your ap too   

Madison great to see you on here again WHY DO YOU LEAVE US IN BETWEEN 2WW  we all post on here all the time   yes you are not far behind me i am starting to think about it all now   Can't belive your instead cups haven't come   yet   you could of done with them now too as far as the bms around ov i would do it day after ov and that should be enough   Have you tried charting on fertility friend .com its quite good   gives me another obsession   Yes i am glad of the rest although my stud is still up for it      anyway DON'T LEAVE US AGAIN TILL PG   Hope you don't stay long  

Rachel hope you don't feel to sick with all that chocolate you had today  

WBG


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello just another quick one from me as am helping at brownie's tonight.

Glad you can feel something happening Amanda hope it's those follies getting ready to pop with eggs 

Welcome back madison  I would say three day's after surge or as long as you can take it   is ok, good luck this month 

Hello Julie  and lots of   to you. Have you had any tests as to why you keep m/c hun.  I know another ff girlie who had low pregesterone and that was the cause the doctor gave her pesseries for it and now she is 13 weeks or so pg. Not saying that is your problem but just wondered if you have had it looked into.  We are a great bunch of girls and you are very welcome to join us 

Wbg no don't feel sick but might have to get the doorways widened 

Got to go

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello! I'm here   

Geez you guys have been busy today! Nowt new from here although I'm cd23, 6/7 dpo. Had my progesterone bloods done today so will wait with baited breath for Friday!   
Do you mark the first day you get a positive opk as the day of ov, or the 2nd? 

Anyway, I still have a ton of stuff to do and it ought to be done by the time DP gets home   xxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

Fabizzy, i have asked and asked for progesterone and they say low progesterone is caused by a non viable pregnancy. No reason for the MC's just got to keep trying but when i do get pregnant next they will inject me with HCG to boost the hormone levels in hope that will help me.

I have been a member on here for a few years now but after the last MC on 7/7/07 i took time off and just had a life LOL i started taking the Met again this cycle and i O really well on it and i only need 500mg daily for me to O so i am quite lucky, i've tried clomid and to be honest if anyone takes clomid i would suggest trying the met as its fantastic stuff.

Wouldbegreat, thanks and i wish you luck 2.

Hello to everyone else and tons of   thoughts

Juliex


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls thought Id pop and say haven't forgotten you but bit the bullet and took the clomid!!!! So fingers crossed.

sorry no pesonals
love to all x x x x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, SO much to catch up on today 

Right, thought I'd add my food intake too, cause I can't stop eating either .

At work I have consumed: 1 Kinder choc bar, 2 mini baby bels, 4 ham & mustard sandwiches, 1 onion baji, 2 samosas, 1 spring roll, 8 fizzy sour worms, 2 strawberries, 1 satsuma, 3 caramel slices & 2 shortcake biscuits.

Tonight I am about to eat a King Prawn Balti with Basmati rice!



Hmmm! Looking back at that I am slightly worried. Where is my 5 a day? It's no wonder I feel so bloated.
In fact I have felt boated and windy for a few days - if my diet is anything to go by is there any wonder 

On the good side I am lucky cause I don't tend to put weight on easily on the minus it's not exactley the best diet to TTC on 

I'm on CD 18

No real symptoms. (.)(.) bit sore, few AF twinges, wind and bloating. All very normal before AF 

I SO hope all of us on here soon gets their longed for     

Right, that Balti is calling.......

Speak soon

Love Sarah xx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

hiya ladies 

how are you all today ??

*missyb* only just come online so in answer to your earlier question i am using instead cups ,, this is my first month using them ,, easy enough to use  have heard they are very successful in ttc but i suppose only time will tell lol will be able tell you more in about 8 days  good luck on your 2ww hun

good luck to all others on 2ww              

love cazz xxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya all,

I got AF this morning, she came with no fuss at all, so we will just try again this cycle. I have clicked day one on the Persona and will feed DH up on power foods to give him the much needed energy for  .

Good luck to you all and plenty of   to everyone.

Right, now i shall look around the site for where to go next as i am out of this section.

Hope all of you get a BFP this cycle.

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Spiderweb,

                

                Sorry you are feeling so down


      Katy. xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Julie sorry AF came   You do not have to leave while you are not on the tww, I don't feel free to post anytime.  Re what we said about the progesterone the girl I was talking about is Ruthieshmoo Try and find her and pm her and she could tell you what happened with her it might help  

AHH spider hun I remember feeling like that.  I am sure your time will come and you will look back on this as a distant memory hun.  I am so sorry you are feeling sad  Just come on here and have a chat whenever you want and we can make you feel better.  

Hello Caz hope you are not going to mad  

Amanda are you at work today? Hope you are feeling better   Am eating again and just got butter on all the keys   Scan tommorrow   

Smark    about your eating yesterday.  How did you get all that food at work?  Did you take it with you in a hamper    Hope you are well hun 

Hello emsy where have you been  Good luck for those bloods hun  Am not expert but I think you can ov anytime between 24 and 36hrs after the surge but some people get a pos opk for 2 days so not sure what happens there. Sorry if that confuses you, It has me  

Hello to bea, slycett and good luck on the clomid Sarah  

Hi also to madison 

Wbg what are you up to today? I am sure you will be on in a mo  


right I am sorry if I have forgotten anyone but I think that was a really good effort  

Today I am going to make more of an effort to sort out the house and not spend all day on here   Have really sore boobies today and the hunger is still there but nothing to report and still so long to go  

I will come back on later

lots of love Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

here i am  

I am going to a friends in a min  

I am a bit low today this point is so stressfull isn't it  

But i was cheered up when post arrived i got a cheque of £80 back for the inconvienience of consultant  not turning up for my post op check up and a lovely letter of appoligy so i am very happy and feel i have closure on the whole thing now   ( Glad i didn't complain now) 

Sorry spiderweb you feel   i think its one of those days  

Rachel hi honey i am going to get out today so i am not on here all day trouble is you are my friends and its great to chat  

Madison good morning how are you today  hope you are not to stressed on the 2ww 

JJR sorry af arrived   

smark hope you don't eat so much today  

cazz hello hope you are well this morning  

emsyg hello hope you are ok  

Sarah good luck on the clomid this month  

Missyb hope you are good this morning  

and hello and good morning to anyone else i forgot  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello again 

Hope you had a nice time at your friends hun   Trying not to come on here is hard 

Amanda you are at work aren't you 

I went out to pay some money in the bank for dh and spent 45 pounds of it on a new pair of shoes  

Am going to get in the bath as did not manage to shower this morning and I smell 

Back later

rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon all, just a quickie from me as I have to go and get ratbag from school   

Sore boobs, nausea and extreme grumpiness! 6 days before I'm due on! Come on, pmt can't last this long really can it!!!   
I am that grumpy once the dog has been walked and the child fed I'm going to sit on my bum and watch a film with dd while eating skinnycow mint choc ice cream, and I might let her share!   

Have good evenings y'all   x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Evening all  

Sat down waiting for DH to bring my dinner! Healthy tonight, roasted veg, pasta with tomato sauce and SMOTHERED in parmesan  Still ate too much again today. Am very bloated but hungry!

Rach - no picnic hun, our school had a load of visiting teachers so we laid on a buffet, hence the homemade sandwiches (forgot about the buffet!) followed by the other delights!! Hope you are ok. What cycle day are you on? Think we are close?? I wrote yesterday that I was on cycle day 18. Got it wrong, it's CD 21 today 

Spiderweb - sorry you're down  

     to everyone else on here - I find it hard keeping up with everyone so sorry if I haven't mentioned you 


I'm CD 21. 
Symptoms:
sore (.)(.)
ratty   (poor class)
bloated (too much food  )
As usual all normal pre AF sensations  

Plus I keep getting this REAL INTENSE yearning for a baby - stronger than usual. Think it's a case of the longer I go without one the worse I feel. Still, gonna visit doc this month if AF arrives       

Anyhoo gonna enjoy a small glass of red wine (although I feel guilty - what if I have got caught and am causing damage?)

Love to all

Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning guys 

Smark I am on cd24 hun so you are not far behind.  Hooray for a buffet I love all that kind of food yum 

Emsy I have tried that skinny cow mint Ice cream and I thought it tasted like soap  not for me, hope you enjoyed your film with dd.  

Hello to everyone else have to get dressed and do the school run in a mo so back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning all,

My AF is being lazy, she is on a go slow but then thats quite normal for me. I only seem to have a light AF when she shows.

I'm trying to read about everyone so i can see whats going on but being a bit slow as i sem to be busy with guest (got a B&B) in fact i have just wrote to FF and offered my log cabin as a prize in any of their competitions, so i hope they take me up on the offer coz it a real chill out zone.

Hi Fabizzy, thanks for pointing out i can stay on here, makes my life sooooo much easier.

Hi Smark (Sarah) wishing you so much luck and fingers crossed for you hun x

Hi EmsyG, now i think i read your profile and me and you seem to have the same problem of many MC's and no reason for them....is that right? Nightmare isn't it?

Hi wouldbegreat

To anyone i forgot HELLO and GOOD LUCK.

Juliex


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

spiderwebb Have a great day glad you feel a bit better


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all, just a quickie from me as I'm off out to see a college friend for lunch (I've not seen her for over 2 years! Thank the goddess for ******** lol)   
I LIKED the skinny cow ice-cream, not as much as Ben and Jerrys mind, but it satisfied the craving, while DP sat there and atE MINT CHOCOLATE AERO BUBBLES the swine!   Today is my month mark without chocolate and it's really hard! 

Still got the huge moodswings, can go from furious rage to crying to laughing in about ooohhhhh 5 seconds!   

Rach - How're you doing? You're a cd behind me, and I'm itching to test but not lol, you?! 

Spider - Have a lovely time and I hope you get some nice weather   

JJR - You're right honey. I had another suspected one (the test was very strange indeed!) at the end of March. There's absolutely no definable cause for them that the consultant can see and it drives me crazy at times. I'm just waiting for the results of our karotyping to see if there's anything genetically causing them. Have you had this done? 

Right my lovelies, have good days and I shall pop back later and regale you all with tales of my yummy scrummy lunch     xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello again 

Glad you are feeling better spider   we will all get through this together  

julie glad you are going to stay the more the merrier so AF is being a pain  

Emsy glad you enjoyed the ice cream  Have a nice lunch  speak later 

Well I feel like pants today  I feel sick and tired and generally cr*p.  Got big dd off school she has a tummy ache, there is a bug going around hope I have not got that as my tummy does not feel that good either  Well I have a confession to make   need I say more and I don't really need to type the answer as that is a given as well   silly me just can't help it they are here and they were so cheap so it doesn't really matter.

Off to clean the bedroom 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel i can understand you wanting to test i did think about it this morning   but i am going to try to be strong as a negative is just to upsetting    Also by my fertility friend chart i may have to ad a couple of days on as chart shows i ov'd cd24  due to 5 temps over cover line so i could be only 5DPO  so i am confused its getting stressful now and i feel like p** too it is getting me down a bit because i have no symptoms whatsoever   You think the bms is stressfull but this part is a nightmare  

Emsyg how are you coping with the 2ww  

Smark have you slowed down on the food today  

JJR hope you are ok today 

Madison where are you hope you are ok honey  

Missy b hello hope you are ok  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Wouldbegreat..

              I am here   , I did send you a PM about 5 mins ago. xxx

      Rachel,

              I am a terribly early tester so I know its hard   

      Emsy,

              Did you order some instead cups ??

        Spider

                Glad you are feeling better today.

          Love to everyone else.. its hard to keep tabs on everyone.

                    Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I've had a lovely time!   DD now has a friend over for tea, and they're chilling out watching a film so all is quiet and lovely here   

Lunch was fab, we dropped my friends little boy off at pre-school and went to the pub. Had masses of chilli and a good ol gossip which was fab   

I'm trying not to think too much about this 2ww tbh. We've got a lot going on - I can apply for my decree absolute the day I'm due on, dd's father is being a flipping nightmare, and DP's job is causing us some agro. So, with all that going on it's kind of slipping a little in my priorities. 

Rach - I'm sending you a big smacked bum! But a   as well as I know how tempting it is to test. 

Wbg - How're you?

Katy - No, I'm not the instead cup person, what are they? Like Mooncups? How's things going for you? 

Off to cook pizza for the girls (I've tried doing the goodMum thing of giving them proper food and veg etc but the other kids don't eat it and I don't like the think of them going home hungry so I've gone for the easy option lol, followed by Angel Delight!)     xxx


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi guys

Wow, I've just had a lot of reading to do! lol

Sorry I haven't been on here much, its been manic at home, been tidying the garden as it looked like a building site and jungle all in one go! as having large shed built and haven't cut grass in months! Anyway, it looks lovely now - but for how long eh!

Well, I'm on CD35 and I think I ovulated on  CD24 or CD25. Well it seems I'm like Rachel as I was naughty too and did a test this morning and it was BFN!!! So disappointing isn't it! I really hoped this month would be the one as I actually ovulated (which is a miracle in itself!) and I've been getting lots of pg symptoms but they are same as AF ones so could be either really! Really really tender and heavy boobies (& veiny!) and tender nips, odd cramps/twinges in tum but nothing crazy, some heartburn, some creamy CM in pants on and off, acne on face and feel bloated! Why do our bodies do this to us eh! Not sure when to test again - have used my last Sains one this morning - what do you guys think? 

Hope everyone is okay anyway. 

Take care and lots of baby dust to you all.
Bea xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy... DOH !!! sorry.. it was missy who I saw posting about the instead cups   
                      They are like moon cups yes but I dont know for sure as they have still not arrived      
                        To late for this mth anyway but they had better be here for next. 

                      Hope the kids liked the pizza , most do..   

                      Sorry about the Xdh being a nightmare.. Been there.. TWICE !!     

                  Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick one  

Amanda how did the scan go hun   

Will be waiting to hear from you 

Hope everything is well

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello right I am back  

I am having a bit of a pants day today and could do with some bubbles to cheer me up 

I am not going to go on about it here but it is all in my diary.

So if anyone would like to come on for a chat I would be grateful as I have turned into an emotional wreck 

Sorry for the me post

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww hun i just read your diary. Here is a big hug for you      

Claire xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rachel,

        Oh sweetheart, im really sorry that your feeling lonely etc today.. you have us  

        If its any conciliation , I don't have friends in my sons school either, they all stand there
        chatting & go out sometimes together, I wouldn't fit in with them anyway as they are not
        my type of people. The difference is, I don't mind.

        Is there not meets on here with the women in your area ?? The Devon & cornwall one I am with
        meet up often.

        Where are you living hun ??

                   Katy,. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rach - I've not read yet, but shall do so in a mo. If you fancy a natter on msn then pm your addy and I'll add you straight away.   

Bea - I'd leave it another few days honey. I'm 10dpo too, so am leaving it until next Tuesday at the earliest. 

I am in a grumpy mood. I was going to paint the downstairs loo and put up a couple of DP's signed film directors posters as a surprise, but when I hinted and asked if he liked this colour he went all ranty about wasn't there more constructive things to think about? So big fat hairy ones to him. I shall take the dog for a nice long walk later and clear the cobwebs out as I vary between feeling very tearful and very angry. Not good!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

          Your in Cornwall    I am in Devon   Do you not belong to the Cornwall thread here ?
            I think they meet up.. You are welcome to come to ours too if you like, I am not sure how
            far down in cornwall you are ?? We are meeting in Endsleigh on Wednesday. ( Its near
            Ivybridge ) Is that too far for you ?? Are you right down in Cornwall ??

                      Katy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Rachel my lovely - don't let it get to you. Playground politics are a nightmare, and I hate them. I have very few friends at dd's school though so am in the same position as you. We do similar in that we have kids back for tea and R goes over to them too, but maybe they're as reticent as me?   

I hate how as you get older it becomes harder and harder to make proper friends. Maybe cos we're wary and more reserved of people? Maybe that's just me! xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun 

We have lots of friends it's just not nice as I do try to mix etc and help out at school and brownies just feel Like I am not in there little club which wouldn't normally bother me as I have never been one for that just feel kinda different if that makes any sense. I am sure it is just me being hormonal   I wouldn't really want them all coming round here all the time anyway   I live in cornwall hun   do you go to the meet ups?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Right I am feeling better already 

All you lovely people   I think all our posts just crossed.  What is msn emsy 
Never been that good with computers let me know. You and me both with the raging hormones  

Madison I have been on the Cornwall thread but found it hard to keep up what with being on here aswell.  I am right down the bottom yes and have a major fear of big roads so can defo not drive anywhere    I am ok in about a 14 mile radius of where we live but after that I just can't do it.

Bea    

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

        I go to the ones in Devon sometimes.. I am going on wednesday. I dont know where it is
        but I think there is a Cornwall one that do meet up if thats better for you as its closer.

        One of the reasons I dont mix with the mothers in the school is cos they are alot more
        mumsy in an old fashioned way than I am & thay do the PTFA's & all that & that is REALLY
        not my thing & I dont like people coming to visit me in my house as when you have friends
        that do that you can normally not get rid of them   God I sound terrible dont I  

        I am not mutton dressed as lamb or anything but even tho I am now 40 I dont dress it &
        I am not into cooking & knitting & making outfits for the school plays etc.. & most the mothers
        at the school do seem to be like that.. I am not thinking I am better than they are, I am just 
        different to them.

        Gosh, what have I made myself sound like   

            Katy,. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

The ones at our school all go running together all of them have the same jogging trousers and the same big cars and the same big houses.  Now I am getting *****y.  I think the same as you two I am different and I wouldn't want to be the same as everyone else but I also feel like I should make an effort otherwise I might miss out on making friends that I might like.

Rachelx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

I know what you mean..

      Some of ours are really ( female dog ) ( wont let me write it )  too tho, 2 of the really bad ones were in a pub one
      lunchtime & they really think they are something special, the looked at me out
      of the window & said something to eachother & laughed.. They don't even know me
      but because their walk round with their noses in the air & wear designer clothes they think they 
      are better than me & have more money... as it happens.. My house is bigger than theirs,
      we have WAY more money.. No mortgage either but they don't know that as I am happy to
      wear my jumper & jeans & I don't go round pretending to be someone I am not or flaunting the
      fact that I have money.. They can all go jump for all I care.. I wouldn't fit in as I am not materialistic
      or into dinner party's & what champagne is the best etc.. infact  cant stand the stuff   
      I don't think half of them would be seen in peacocks, primark etc... idiots   

      Now you have got me going    

          Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I know I wrote b*tchy and it came out the same 

I also don't dress up like we are going out for the evening to go to school   and we have a crappy car because I don't want a big flash one as it is just not me, plus we live on a farm and it would only get ruined and covered in mud. 

Maybe we could all start a club.  We hate the school run  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thats sounds like a good club   

        We know they are no better than us.. they just think they are.. infact that prob
        makes them worse.. poo the lot of them !!!  

        I have to go now.. to the hairdressers.. I HATE going there too.. I leave it as long
        as I can & if it wasnt for the grey trying to come out to play you wouldnt get me in one
        of those places either.. They think I am odd because most of the women who go there
        go because they like to be pampered & have a gossip... OH DONT GET ME STARTED  

        I will be back... with no roots showing.. not that you can see the mess its in now  

            Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll sign up for your club too lol. I don't fit in here very well as the mums at school can't pigenhole me into their nice neat little boxes of council or private house on the "nice" estate. I DO happen to live on the "nice" estate, in a lovely big house, but I also cannot be faffed with doing a full face of make-up or getting dressed up to take dd in! I turn up in my jeans, jumper and trainers and get looked down at! I only take the dog out, see friends or potter at home so what's the point in trying to be flashy?! 

Some of the girls I am friendly with go out every so often and it's just that I've had other stuff planned when it's going on. BUT the stories I hear when they come back put me off! They're SO pervy over anything in trousers and all of them are married! Now, I don't mind the odd bit of window shopping and if Vin Deisel walked in you wouldn't see me for dust, but I have a lovely DP, I don't WANT to perve over random blokes in the pub. I want a beer (in a pint glass as DP hates it lol), and to gossip and to have a nice time with my mates! 

Rant over


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Madison have fun at the hairdressers 

Emsy I like pints too    Well I think we have all decided now that we are all ok as we are and don't need to be part of the school club.  I am back to my normal self (well sort of) and will hold my head up high and think of you at 3.15   oh and by the way I don't like perving either  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy...

        COULDNT HAVE PUT IT BETTER MYSELF.... WE HAVE VERY MUCH THE SAME VIEWS.

    right I realy must go


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun at the hairdressers Kate!   
I like my hairdresser, she's 18 and into snowboarding so I can chat to her about cool skiing/boarding resorts etc. AND she knows when I start to look bored just to be quiet     

I really cannot be bothered today! I ought to be trying to find a job as xh has stopped paying maintenance due to being FIRED from his own family company (karma is the most wonderful thing in the whole entire world!), and I need cash to help provide all the stuff that dd needs all the time. BUT I hate working for someone else, trying to juggle dd's school hours and holidays etc. grrrrr. Big pants! 

Ye gods I'm so hormonal! Am starving but no idea what to eat either and don't want to ruin my run of losing weight. DP's lost the same as me and I'm very competitive! 

Have a hen-night to go to tomorrow night too. We're off to Vinopolis in London for a wine and champage lesson and testing and then for dinner. WTF do I wear!!!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Rach  

Haven't read your diary yet as am at school, but will catch it at lunchtime. From what I've read though (and I'm guessing) I wouldn't give a ****e about fitting in with the playground mafia.  

I'm 39 and a lot of the mums who tend to club together in our playground are very different to me  I mean they are not the sort of women I would ever find myself friendly with, kids or no kids. I can't believe sometimes how cliquey they are! Plus most of them are often so much older than me in terms of attitude - you know - 27 going on 50 

Love to you hun  

PS Wish I live in Cornwall. We stay in Watergate Bay as often as possible and absolutely love it.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

P.S Rach

Just read you diary. Bloody hormones  

You sound a bit simialr to me hun - I'm prob worse though  I get sharp pains in my head and always think it's a stroke or similar : 

My doc must need a black coffee before he sees me


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Emsy I am sure you will find something to wear hun  Good luck with the job hunting,  I did get a job once but I found I had no life or time for anything else so only lasted 7 weeks and then quit  Have a nice hen night and have one or two for me 

Smark living here is really nice   but I have found myself taking it for granted a bit of late....I remember the first few years walking round with a big smile on my face.  Now I don't seem to notice it too much and have to have a word now and again.  When I go back to Bristol or somewhere though it does remind me of how lucky we are.  Have had no more strange pain today...I was thinking could stress cause them.  Today have been taking my rescue remedy and feel much better.

Amanda I still want to know how you got on and am waiting 

I am off out on the bluebell walk at 6pm with the playground mafia   

Back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

  Look what you have started    I didnt realise there were as many people
  like me    obviously YOU ARE NOT ALONE !!!!
  AND... Did you used to live in Bristol ?? ...I did too... who's following who ??  

Wouldbegreat,

    Yes you did miss a busy morning on here   Glad you got to join in   as for DH's friends X   
      I wouldnt like that one bit !!

  Emsy,

    Oh yes.. I loved the hairdressers... I actually did.. There was a baby next to me only 4 1/2 weeks old
    & I got to hold him for almost an hour whilst my hair was cooking cos he was unhappy & mummy
    was getting hers done.. poor woman.. I am sure it took her a while to realise I wasnt going to
    run off with him.. I hope the gushy broody feelings rubbed off on a hopefully fertilised embie
    sat inside me deciding whether to start implanting    you never know.  

  Hope everyones day went well.

    Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

68.6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My progesterone level was 68.6!!!!!   It's never been this high in the last 6 years since I've been having these tests!!! I'm very giddy and can't wait for DP to get home to tell him! I know it's little but it makes me feel like the dieting and the metformin etc are really doing something well!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

EMSY....

               

    Well done you     

            Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah well done you    Happy for you hun  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx

Amanda


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah emsg that's great news honey


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to whoever blew me the bubbles   
Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

How are you wbgx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hi I'm fine did u see my rant  

It was me who blew bubbles


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes I saw it   

Thanks for the bubbles hun I need them.  Woke up this morning and feel cr*p, really sick and tearful again   not sure what is going on  Have the biggest case of pmt in the world no doubt.  Others here feel sick aswell so think we may have a bug  

sorry to come on and be so miserable girls will be back later with an improved mood I hope 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

wow ive only been away for a few days and had soooooo much to catch up with!!!

i wont do personals just coz knowing me i'd do a massive long post and lose it and that may trigger an outburst of tourettes!!!


having said that.. rachel im so sorry that you are feeling pants hun.. do you need to talk?? im home alone so can have a full conversation!! (without dp tutting coz ive been on the phone for ages!)


well i had dildocam on thur just before i started work (ewww squishy!)

now if you remember last time i went for the scan and had a huge cyst so he couldnt tell if i'd ov'd or not.. well this time the clomid has worked a bit too well!! i have 3 HUGE follies and my womb lining is 11.1 mm... he said officially he has to warn me against ttc and the complications of having triplets (OMG i told him he can have the other 2!! only joking) but unofficially he said that it's highly unlikely to be triplets and to go for it!!!!!


im so hoping and praying that it works this mth as i feel like there is such a good chance.. well im back on the 2ww so we shall see.


love you all.   to all that need them xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey hun there you are 

That is great news then  so what cd are you one and have the follies popped yet? This is the month hun I just know it 

I am feeling a bit better now had a nice bath this morning and have kept busy in the house and garden.  We are going to have a bbq later so am off to asda to get supplies in a mo, Just have to change out of my pj's first   Earlier in the garden I had a real wave of sickness but have been getting AF style pains on and off so not sure what that is all about  

Right I want a diary from you then   So I can keep up to date 

Love yah 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sweets just finished the housework.. well thats not strictly true.. ive done as much as im going to!! lol im now sat here in a facemask. im in the mood for pampering myself right now esp as we are going out for dinner tonight with me dad & sisters etc. have fun at the bbq hun. it's fab weather.. dare i say it but it feels like spring is in the air!

i will do a diary so you can keep up with my insanity. hopefully soon we'll get some lovely bfp's on here!


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well It looks like I haven't got pregnant again this month 

I have been very naughty and done a hpt.    Basically  I was shopping in boots and saw that they had these new First Response tests. They say they can give a result 6 DAYS BEFORE your missed period, so I figured what the hell and bought a pack of 2.

Anyway just did a test (cause it says you can test anytime of day) and surprise surprise BFN  Not even a very faint line, complete blank 

I know I'm not due till Thursday, but this test says that in 62% of women who test 5 days before their period get a positive result!

Their example of this is "if your period is due on the cd21 you can test as early as cd 17".

I'm SO fed up and feel down - I suppose I was hoping this might be the month - especially as my (.)(.) have been sore for longer than usual before AF is due. I feel really stupid for believing that I stood a chance  I have AF pains and keep getting stabby twinges low down, obviously just another sign of impending AF.

Sorry to sound so me me me. Hopefully I'll feel better again soon  

Love Sarah x

P.S. CD 24 for me.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sarah im so sorry you got a bfn.. dont lose out hope hun. it may be late implantation. i know with my dd i didnt get a bfp untill i was 10 days past my missed af!! now step away from the peesticks hun   they just cause heartache!


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Amanda  

I know you are right. Testing on CD24 of a 29 day cycle isn't probably one of my better ideas 

Wishing you loads of       that this will be your month  

Love Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Smark,

          Thats early.. even for me !!   

          I just looked on first response website & I cant find one for 6 days early, only 4, how odd.

          Hope everyones had a lovely day   I was painting all day & just got back from taking the
          dogs on the beach.

                Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Katy

Yeah they are early. I just found them in boots. When I saw the 6 days on the front of box I started salivating 

I think it would be easier if I could only find out on the day af due and that there was no such thing as early HPTS!!!! DH said they'll be able to tell as soon as we've had bms next  

Well I suppose I'm gonna just have to try and keep the other one away until nearer the time - it's SOOOOOOOO hard though. 

Do you all think there still could be a chance - I need something to cling on to - how sad is that 

Off for a meal now. Wasn't gonna drink but seeing as I got a bfn I think I will 

Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello 

Missyb thats such good news honey i bet you are so pleased    for this month  

Smark you are naughty get the   i did one too and got a   so i feel same as you but their is still hope implantation may not of happened yet  

Madison me and dh have just come back from beach too it is such a lovely evening  

Rachel hope you had a great bbq 

Wouldbegreat


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sarah,

      God yes.. Plenty of time yet.. implantation can take place anytime between 5 to 12 days
      after ovulation  

      Af for DH's comment about HPT's telling you straight after sex.. god wouldnt that be great  

      Katy. xxxxxxxx

      Wouldbegreat,

          Thanks for pm... I have replied


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like the hpt was right. 

I have (tmi) slight discolouration inside which I always have just bfore af. I also have stronger af pains.

So it looks like I'm gonna have an early af   Now my mind is working at 100 miles an hour:

Why would I have a change in cycle, I'm so regular normally
I'm 39 and it just isn't gonna happen - my eggs are prob no good

DH and me agreed that if I didn't concieve this month we would see the doc and get the ball rolling for tests etc
If doc tell me to wail I'm going private. Not sure where to start though. I expect the first step will be an fsh test? I have had a day 21 test which showed I'd ov that month. Do any of you lovely girls know what is likely to happen in terms of testing and referral?

Sorry for the me post yet again.

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Back to normal now do not feel like crying anymore 

Amanda hope you had a good night out last night I think I could do with some pampering  Hope you and dp are ok  

Smark you naughty girl you   Way too early and still time for that result to change 

Madison hello how are you today 

Wbg I had a lovely bbq thanks lots of prawns and sausages  

Hello to the rest of you  

Had really wierd dream again last night I kept on putting instead cups in after bms and then I did a test and it was positive  

I think I am obsessed

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hun sorry our posts crossed.

When you say slight discolouration I know what you mean because that is always what happens with me but it could always be an IB That is often just like that too.  If you are so regular and it is unusual then there could always be that chance  

Keep me posted

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sarah,

        Its not over yet   Anyway.. as fas as tests to see whats what.. Your doc may do some
        but I just got the doc to write a letter to my local clinic.. I am not sure what happens on nhs
        but with private.. you get given an app with consultant.. he will then discuss your options &
        book FSH tests for you & sperm test for your hubby etc & go from there. Its a long drawn out
        process I am afraid.

        Anyway... I am 40 & my eggs are not poo & my fsh isnt gteat either so try to think positive  
          

      Rachael,

        Glad you are feeling better today   Intertesting dream .. My cups STILL havent turned up  
        

      Wouldbegreat,

        How are you this morning ??

      Hello to everyone else...  

        I am as bad as sarah... I did a test this morning too   ONLY because I have 50 of the
        cheap sensitive internet ones so I may aswell   it was a horrible white colour except
        for the ONE line    BUT I knew it would be.. its way to early & I dont think its worked
        this mth anyway as I am feeling the same as I do the week before AF so I dont even think
        I will go the full 28 days.

          Love Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach.. 

        I can see how pregnancy tests all give results on different days of someones cycle..

    I am also on day 9po but I have 6 days to go till testing & I have put mine as 28day cycle.
    I ovulated on day 14.. SO I guess you ovulated later than me so what I cant figure out
    it how you should be able to get an accurate result in 4 days but me in 6 ??

    Bet I have confused everyone now   

    Also when its an IVF cycle we would all be testing even later cos their 2 weeks starts after
    embie has been put in & normally its 2 days old.. so going by that...

    I ovulated on Sat.. they would have been put back inside me on Monday & 2 weeks would
    have started then so that would be test date of 6th May so another 9/10 days & some women
    dont get a BFP until test date which is 2 days later that we all test naturally.

    Does all of that make sense or have I confused everyone 

        Katy,. xxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes hun you have managed to confuse me  

I am supposed to test on Thursday as I ov'd on cd 18, 19.  Not sure though but that is when I had my surge cd18.  I have the internet cheapies like you and will be using them but 9dpo is way to early.

Feeling so tired like I have taken drugs or somthing   and feel sick like I could burp but can't.  I really hope these are good signs   

How are you feeling anyone with me on the strange symptoms?

I have said this time and time again if I am not pregnant then I will never believe my body again but then the next month off I go symptom spotting again.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rachel,

We are all the same like that... we think. oh is this a sign etc... AF arrives a few days later
& we think.. huh.. next mth I am not going to fall for that again & we ALL do   
  I have no signs other than sore boobs & I get that with AF arriving soon anyway  

With Miles as he was IVF I was looking out for every thing & teh one thing I did get was REALLY
bad AF pains.. even worse than the ones I would normally get & these were 7 days after he
was put inside me which would be the same as today I think & I have had nothing like that so I 
am convinced it hasnt worked.

What are we like hey.. we drive ourselves mad    

  Hugs Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello 

Hope you are all ok  

I have been real busy today and i am tierd now had a couple of late nights watching tv till late i am going to chill out on sofa now  

WBG


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

we have been chatty havent we!! im so pooped.. another late night for me last night. i didnt drink too much but feel so tired and having alot of ov pain! 

hi rachel.. how are you sweets? glad the bbq went well. hmmm prawns.. i love them but they hate me and dp forbids me to eat them !! ha ha when i went for a chinese meal at xmas i had prawn toat, sweet n sour prawns and anything with prawns in them! it was worth it even though i did spend hours on the loo!!! i know what you mean about our bodies deceiving us. if i get slightly different symptoms i think 'yep this is the mth' only to be let down time and time again!!  me and dp are cool now and had a good night last night which was needed! dreams about instead cups?? lmao!! maybe thats what you need to do hun... maybe it's a sign 

hi sarah.. did af arrive? i hope that she stays away. dp said 'you can talk' when i mentioned about you testing early! i got busted last time because i hadnt told him i'd tested and he read it in my diary!!!

hi wouldbegreat.. how are you sweety? still tired? thank you for the   they are much appreciated.

hi madison.. im soooo confused hun  but that isnt difficult! how are you sweety? sorry you got a bfn hun but like you said it is way too early so dont give up hun xx 

right, im going to check some diaries etc and i'll be back!!


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hya all

Had a really busy day - taking grandmother out and then had DH parents here for dinner tonight.
Af pretty much here  and just felt really agitated with everyone. Think I hid it well but just felt like telling everyone to shut up!

Anyway kind of accepted that we have not concieved this month and now trying to focus on the next steps.
Definitley gonna see doc and ask for fsh etc and also to be referred, hopefully it won't be a problem as they do say 6 months or more if over 35 before seeking help. I'm scared that my fsh level will show egg reserve not good; does anyone know if I would have had certain signs if my fsh was dodgy? My doc has said that as I have regular AF it is unlikely that my FSH will be a problem - but I can't help worring. I'm also worried that DH semen analysis will be bad. As you all know DH had a Vasectomy reversal last year and the results were normal. However I have read quite a few threads where the SA has changed....Really hope his remains good. Then I worry about antibodies. The list goes on    

Hope some of you may be able to offer some words of wisdom  Feeling at a loss cause up until now it has all been TTC without any tests etc.....

Hope everyone is well and good luck to all on tww. 

Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Morning everyone.

      Here is a maybe silly question for you.. I seem to have noticed in the last year or so that
      when AF is almost due.. i get like a rumbly tummy but not in my tummy.. its like behind my pubic
      bone.. Is it just me.. or does anyone else get it 

  thanks Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

Well went to the docs today with DH. Basically he said he is more than happy to refer me, but doesn't think I need it at the mo. He said that my day21 test was enough to show that I am ov regularly, as well as my own symptoms and that an FSH test will just show whether I'm in early stages of menapause! He also said that as I have concieved once there is no reason why it shoudn't happen again. DH is going to have anothr SA though, just to check that things are still ok there.

So, after a chat the 3 of us decided to carry on as we areand that I'll see him again next month for another chat. 

Still haven't started full flow, but had red spotting for 2 days now, so just waiting for it to show so we can start all over again.

Love to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

Haven't really been on today as dd is ill and have been trying to make the house a little more liveable 

I have never experianced that madison, just a hungry tummy for me.

Smark sorry AF has arrived   I think getting the ball rolling is the best thing  

Amanda how is it going today hun   

Hello to all you others I have to be quick as have to go out in a mo.

I have been have AF style pains today but have been feeling sick and hungry all at the same time...I have eaten 4 packets of crisps today so maybe that is what made me feel sick  Who knows.

Fed up with this now 

back later 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

What a day today, its raining and i feel sick, sick, sick and its not pregnancy sick but metformin sick, i also had to go for a smear test and i think im heading for the menopause, so thats my day.

I have a persona machine that tracks my cycle and for the last two cycles ive shown a red light right after my AF, i test day 6 and then day 8 and it picks up the LH surge and shows when you will O.........well i always seem to be on red and that to me makes me think my LH is high all the time so i think im off to the menopause..........any thoughts on this would be great. Does LH indicate the big M or is it the fsh levels that indicate that? im 37 and 38 in november so it could be possible.

I eat all my veg and tons of fruit, hardly touch any rubbish food, don't drink and don't smoke, so if i don't get pregnant i will be of the most healthiest people in the world and go on to live to a 150 LOL, cor what a borning life, its a good job i   or i could pass for a nun.

Hi Fabizzy hope your DD is feeling better

Smark, sorry to read the hag got you hun x

Madison, can't help you on that one, i just get a runny bum when AF is due TMI there LOL

Hi missyb and wouldbegreat

Good luck all x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI JJR,

Wouldbegreat has one of those persona thingi's so she may be able to help you with it, or at least
let you know what happens with her when she uses it.

As for runny bum    well I dont know about that but I def need to go way more just before AF  

  Hope everyone is good..

I think that my body wants to come on as I have had period tummy ache all day, I am day 23 today
I think & I was day 22 last time so not sure whats happening to me   I wont come on I dont
think as I am taking something that will stop me but I am going to stop taking it now so that AF can
arrive if she wants to as there is no point stopping it. It still should stop it till test date even if I stop
taking it now so at least that will make this mths cycle the full 28 days.

  Has it been lovely weather for everyone else ??

Rachel,,,

Hope that DD is feeling better. xxxx

          Katy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hi jjr here i am just posting  

I had the persona i have just sold it i had red days from cd6 til cd26 then took batteries out it really stressed me out resulting in me and dh having   about 25 times this month   I said i couldn't go on like that next month so i have bought a clearblue fertility monitor like you i thought my levels must be high  

I think it will be worth you getting cheap ovulation test of ebay  and test from cd10 onwards to see whats going on i don't think it is menopause persona also said you don't always get  an ov sign every month dam thing i wanted to throw it out the window  

Wbg


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez! So many posts to catch up on   

Had a fab weekend at my friends stagette night - lots of fun, and DP and I took dd to the Aquarium which was ace! 

cd29/30 so am due tomorrow. My pmt disappeared over the weekend, and all I've got now is seriously sore boobs and am shattered! Will leave testing until Weds/Thurs if nothing occurs   

Hope everyone's ok! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

Thanks wouldbegreat, i have used the persona many times and its helped me get a few BFP's after starting back TTC after my last MC in july (this is my second cycle) its gone all to pot, i will take your advice and get some other form of ovulation testing things and do the two together.

I get quite bad O pains which does help me, so thats good.

Hi EmsyG fingers crossed the dreaded AF isn't going to get you hun     and    

Julie


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah good luck JJR

WARNING Coronation st is going to be sad tonight   (maria's baby )

Also i would like to say i am thinking of Zengirl and her family at this awful time    and to say night night little angel   its so so sad and i think she deserves a mention she has been a very very brave lady  

It has been a very sad couple of days


----------



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi folks

Just having a nebby trawl through the posts...........

*Smark* - your post(s) struck a note with me - brief history - my dp had a vas reversal in March 07 - at all follow up tests (6wks post op, 3 months post op) the result indicated that the op had failed. Only a very few (not enough to bother doing a count) poor cells seen, not enough cells for IVF, therefore we were referred to IVF with ICSI (with the need for surgical sperm retrieval). To cut a long story short, I wasn't in the right place for IVF at the time, so we took a bit of time out to do some clinic research etc............. low and behold Feb this year I get a BFP!

I know that my miracle is almost so far from belief it's impossible - but I've learnt that anything is possible, and I send you all my love and a ton of luck!

Pea x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Pea great to see you got your bfp it gives me hope too i know mine is a female sterilisation reversal but it still is good to hear


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Pea,

    Well done you   .. Doc's said James could never get me pregnant naturally & I
    am hoping he can prove them wrong like you did   

  EM.. Good luck for tomorrow incase you do give in & test.. I am soooooooo weak !!!  

      Love to all

          Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya Everyone,

Well another day of the dreaded Met, i have gone from 500 to 1000 and feel sick 24/7 the delights of TTC LOL at least its a nice sunny day up here.

EmsyG thinking of you and wishing you pregnant hun x

Good luck to everyone and have a great day.

Juliex


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Julie,

  Sorry your feeling sick hun  

  As for me... I did another test this morning    WELL they are sat there looking at me 
     Still only the one line.. But still time yet I guess.

    Hugs to all

            katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Madison,

I keep eating fruit and it takes away the wanna puke feeling LOL

Yep, still time, i never implant till late, 11dpo and if i test on test day when AF is due its either really weal +++ or - and then i go on to get a strong +++ about two days after AF should have arrived, so there is plenty of time yet. 

I can never tell as AF and being pregnant are so the same, my boobs hurt, cramps and everything, each time i've been pregnant i have had all symptomes like AF, so its just a matter or waiting.

Good luck madison and all but i think you did test too early hun x

Juliex


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning peoples   

I caved! A huge fat bfn this morning.   

Feeling a bit poop, so am eating a Penguin and drinking coffee while watching Britains Next Top Model - nice bit of trash tv lol. 

Hope you're all ok. x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry about the bfn Emsy   

Just another quickie from me as still have dd of school and she is being needy  Poor thing.  I have not tested am trying to be good as I am still only 11 dpo.

Still do not feel myself.  Breasts are less sore and feel tired.  I am preparing myself for when AF comes because I think she will.

Off to the supermarket now 

Promise to do better with personals later

Hope you are all ok

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel have fun shopping   i have just been and now am eating the content of my trolley   

I am due af tomorrow by ov pain and i am pretty sure its on its way im feeling very low today .It looks like we are all due af around same time i don't know about you lot but i have had enough this month  

Madison hello get the   she is off again sorry you got a bfn but their is still time i can't bring myself to test  

Julie sorry you feel sick honey re late implantation it does give me some hope as i do have pains in my (.)(.) today for the first time this month  but that might be af on way .Last month i had loads of symptoms i think that was because my body was getting used to the change after op   and this month has been nothing really   apart from today  

Emsyg sorry about your bfn   when is your af due ?

Smark hope you are ok  

Missyb hello hope you are busy  

WBG


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

Just a quickie from me. Football is about to start and it's a crucial match 

Hope eveyone is doing ok  

I'm alright - bit frustrated as I still haven't had full flow af, just the spotting, discolouration. 
Wish I'd just come on so I could focus on new cycle. To be honest though I'm not due till Friday, it's just that I always have the discoloured cm a couple of days before af, so thought that as it started on Sunday I'd be on by now  

Looks like a long bout of pre af! Hope that doesn't mean I have a problem with hormones or anything?

Af pains are getting sharper though and (.)(.) less sore so shouldn't have to wait much longer. 

Oh and it's defo not IB as the tests I have done are all BFN. 

Love to everyone

Sarah xxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning everyone. AF arrived this morning so am feeling all crampy and horrid. The weather's pants too so I can't even get out into my garden and cheer myself up! One thing AF turning up means is that my cycles are now really regular and my hormones are obviously working better from my prog result earlier this month, so it "ought" to be easier in the future. We've got our next clinic appt in June so I wonder what my cons will say then as I'm ov'ing regularly. I'm kind of fed up of hearing "It'll happen to you when you least expect it, maybe you're thinking about it and stressing too much!". How am I supposed to NOT do that?!   

Anyway!
Smark - Sorry AF's being all dithery. Have some good hard nookie lol, always prompts mine into appearing   

Wbg - How're you doing hun? I think you're right and our cycles are synchronising. How weird's that?! I know it happens when a group of women live together but not via the internet?!     

Rachy - Hope your dd's feeling better today and is back at school giving you some peace   Still avoiding the tests?   

JJR & Madison - When are you both due to test? I've lost track! 

Amanda - How're things with you? 

I have tons of things to do today, and really can't decide which to do first! I've some paperwork to find for my solicitor but no idea where in the study it is. Grrrrrrrr. Might have to have a bit of a filing mission.......... Have a good day everyone! x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi emsy  sorry about the witch hun she is a real cow   I hope you manage to do your office work, I hate it  

Hello Amanda  You are being a good girl and not obsessing to much this month.  I hope this is the month  

Hello smark sorry the witch is playing games with you and being a right pain in the bum.  Sorry about the bfn aswell   

Wbg any news on testing have you done one yet  

Madison how are you today hun  

JJR hope you are well 

Bea where are you 

This morning I had a huge wave of sickness in the car, I came back and had some breakfast and felt a little better but just now I was nearly sick  I am not going to get too excited because there is a bug going around at school and one of the symptoms is feeling sick so  it could be that. 

Well back later as have to be busy now

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Rachel got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun   Nice to hear from you. I hope you and little bubba are well   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I tested this morning i caved in was going to leave it   im afraid   i have known all along it wasn't going to happen this month don't know why  

I am still in with a chance as by temp chart i ov'd 2 days later so this would make me 11DPO   I should have af today so we shall see just want it over now and move on   

I get to open my clearblue fertility monitor if af arrives   so i have a new toy and we won't have to do that massive   marathon we did   it has been a hard month for both of us  

Sorry no personals i will be back later i am going to do some painting got loads left to do but it keeps me busy  

I will let you know if af arrives  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well I had some good news on Monday. Went to my GP and she's put me on Metformin (yeyyy) so am really hoping this will make me have regular AF's (or none at all for 9 months would be even better teehee!). And she's written to hospital for lap & dye test and hyproscopy (or however you spell it) so its go go go at the moment which is fab. My boss is leaving work this week for maternity leave so it's a bit unsettling at work too as have new boss to deal with soon!!

Rachel/Fabdizzy - I'm here, I'm here - I've just been nursing my wounds (AF arrived on Friday!) and also been dealing with my little boy who has been a bit poorly and isn't enjoying nursery at the mo! Not happy with them to be honest so am gonna give them notice on his placement today. He'll be going to local nursery (freebie) in Sept anyway so it might be nice to have a bit of time away from nursery with his mummy (he's been going since he was 6 months old). Just lots on my mind really.  How you doin?

WBG - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN but like you say, it could be that you're testing early. I did the whole symptom spotting this month too (as I actually ovulated!) but the witch came last Friday and boy was she angry!! Fingers crossed that you get a BFP soon xx

I hope everyone else is okay. Sorry not many personals but still getting to know everyone's name - I must be getting old! lol

Just off to return a pair of crocs (!) and give notice on my little boys nursery and then gonna have a sunbed to cheer me up. I know, I know they're bad for you but the odd one just makes me feel sooo much happier and I'm out on Sunday with the girlies (from 6pm!) so need a bit of colour to make me look better in my boring black (but slimming!) top and jeans! haha

Take care everyone. 
Bea xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all. 

AF here at last, so this month was only a 27 day cycle (usually 29 days) with spotting since Sunday. Does anyone know if this is anything to worry about? Is it possible that I have something to be concerend about hormone wise? I know we aren't doctors but would welcome any ideas  I did have a day 21 test a few months ago which was good, but could I need another?

So a new cycle begins. I was talking to my boss earlier about classes next year and he said "Well you will probably be pregnant by then so it would be good to have xxxxx class" I laughed cause he is so sure. Wish I could be as confident. It also hit me last night that if I do concieve that it would now be a 2009 baby, which seems SO long away 

Rachel fingers crossed for you hun. I reakon your symtoms sound VERY positive     

Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

AF   has arrived   it was exacly on time the same as last month too 13DPO (13 days past Ovulation Pain ) so i was right and the chart was wrong   i will listen to my body from now on and my new monitor  

My ticker has been spot on i will set it at 33 days and change it when i get ov pain like i did thid month and it has been correct the last 2 cycles  

Thier are lots of us with af today or due    

I will be painting to keep me busy  

WBG


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Af arrived for you to WBG. You and me together  

I am sat on the sofa now with a hot water bottle on my tummy cause I have horrible cramping - also taken an ibuprofen so hoping it'll kick in soon 

On the plus side I have a day at home tomorrow as our school is being used as a polling station  Officially I'm working. Unofficially I'm just gonna doss around the house  

Not feeling on top of things at the mo - very disappointed this month. Been wondering how I can keep myself focused on something else during the 2ww, cause that's the time I find the hardest. It's so hard cause I find that although I carry on as normal my mind is always half on the whole baby thing 

Well that's enough moaning from me. 

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Another quicky from me as have to pick up dd from club.  Sorry about Af wbg, smark and bea    what a cow  

feeling really tense so am sure that af will show here ugly head soon.  No more sickness.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

to everyone with AF .. Mines is coming
        brown yuck appeared about 1/2 hr ago & I always come on in the night so I know
        what I am going to wake up with tomorrow   

        Rach... Hope yours stays away so we get 1 happy mth  

        Hello to everyone else.

            Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
Sorry i've been away so long just couldnt cope with a three week visit from af! Just about gone now after tablets from doc (hormone imbalance apparantly) now theres a suprise. Got tabs on satday, now af almost gone, well i say gone, just had a bit of a errrmmmm cuddle and think we dislodged a bit more (tmi i know)  .
Hope everyone is well sorry about all the afs turning up for everyone what a b.i.t.c.h she is. 
Weight loss going well, down to 10 5, another 5lbs to do b4 wedding dress fitting.  Must have a drink tonight though to celebrate the old af leaving at last  
Katexx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

So that's 6 of us coming on within 2 days of one another! How weird's that? 

Sorry to all of us that got the witch today.   

I am in agony, or I was until I took some tramadol earlier, now I just feel stoned.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey ladies!

just a quick catch up from me while dp is in the bath (this prevents much moaning!!) 

im so sorry for all those who the b i t c h turned up for   yes em you are right it is v weird that there are 6 people on at the the mo...   i wish she'd stay away and leave us alone!

fingerscrossed... hun i cant believe you are 19 weeks already! where has the time gone? 

hi rachel.. how are you doing my sweets??

hi wbg.. how you doing hun?  

i have felt really ovary achey since last week... i feel like something is going on im just not sure what.. think af is gearing up big time.. 

im   off with feeling bloated,psycho. i hate ttc.. 

sorry moan over!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh hun sounds like you have had enough    have too.

So it is weird that there is so many having af this month   I am just waiting to join you.

Have the bug sore thoart, cough, tummy cramps and feel sick. Not nice. I had to have a little sleep yesterday I felt so bad.  Didn't even eat my dinner last night. 

have to go 

Back soon 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

All these Afs!   - perhaps the opposite will happen next month and there will be a load of  


So a few of us will be cycle buddies this month  Perhaps we should all have   at the same time     
I'll be starting again on CD 8 and using the preseed again. Today is CD 2 for me and I was awake last night with cramps - ugh!

Fingers crossed for you Rach - hope you get good news x

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun yes that would be a good idea synchronised bonking  
Are you having a day off today?

I feel really bad have headache as well now so have just forced myself to eat toast so I can take paracetomol.  Having really bad tummy cramps today as well so sure she is nearly here.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all,

Hope AF stays away for you Rachy.

Amanda, sorry you're feeling so crappy hun,   fingers crossed the acheyness is pg and not af.   

Smark - I think we're going to try the same plan as you this month - worth a go lol. 

Madison - Did the witch turn up for you too last night? 


Well, I spent an hour in the night with horrid d&v. Yuck! Think it might have been something I ate, although DP had the same and he was fine, weird! BUT, have to get on with things today. Although the study's looking fab cos I spent ALL day yesterday cleaning the damn thing lol. xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello hun   I have to get on with things too but feel like going to bed  

If AF comes when I am already feeling this bad god know what I will be like.  I must say I wasn't the most pleasent of mothers this morning.   And I slept in the spare bed last night as dh keeps waking me too early in the morning when his stupid alarm clock goes off and he puts it on snooze again and again 

Well at least I have the day to myself as dd is well again and back to school.

Hope you have a nice day

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Rachel - Yeah, at home today. Our school is being used as a polling station  Not the best place to be as I am thinking too much  

Emsy - I'm still giving the plan a go - basically cause it's makes sense to me - lots of bms every other day then every day when I get a positive on the opk  Adding in the preseed too! 

DH has to do another SA in May, so fingers crossed he's still ok. I know he had a VR, but his first SA was normal and we are hoping that it will be good again or even better 

Right some advise needed.....I'm thinking of popping to Boots today to buy the Female Fertell Test. It's £20 + but is supposed to give you a result on your ovarian reserve. My doc doesn't think I need one, but I'm wondering if it will give me some peace of mind? What do you think girls? If it's all ok at least I'll know that I still have a good supply of eggs at my age??

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I say go for it hun if it gives you some peace of mind.  How does that work then?

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Well its a FSH test. You pee on a stick on CD3. It takes 30 mins. By all accounts no line next to control line is good, as is a faint line. But if you have a dark line it means you have a higher FSH which could mean that your egg reserves are not good.

That's what I've read. They have loads of stuff online under 'fertell'. On the one hand I'm scared if it's high then on the other if its good then at least I know my egg reserve is still ok.

To be honest you can have it done at the docs, which gives you a number. This test just gives a colour - or not 

Maybe I should just save my money and get one at the docs?


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Smark - I'd personally pay it and see what happens as its less hassle than trying to get Dr's to do it but I'm a bit of a spend freak - hence why DH took our joint account off me! Boohoo!    But technically you've paid enough taxes etc so you should get it free really!  

Smark & Fabizzy - I love your idea of synchronized bonking - that really made me chuckle! If only our DH's/DP's knew we were saying these things eh! lmao     

It is weird how we've all had AF's together and I love the idea of having lots of BFP's next month, how fab would that be.     

Anyway must go and get some cleaning done - my house looks like a bomb has hit it! I think it's engrained in a boys brain from day one not to tidy up after themselves - my DH is bad enough but now my DS is turning out just like his daddy! arrgghh!!  

Hope you all feel better soon and AF's go away quickly. I'm just coming to the end now (thank god!) but can't wait to BD but surprisingly not to make a baby, just really wanna BD! How weird is that! My drive is normally really low (and DH's is low too!) so maybe the Met is making me horny   

See you later guys
Bea


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Help feeling really nervous about testing! I really want to but can't.

What should I do? no sign of Af as yet.  Don't know what is wrong with me 

Normally would have done 27 by now 

Feel a bit strange.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

I would just do one hun - at least you'll know And then if it's positive you'll be a VERY happy bunny 
If it's negative then we are here for you x


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope you get your BFP Rachel... Your being very good not testing


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping in to say good luck for testing Rachel xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey I have a very feint line that I had to take the test apart to see,  I asked my dd if she could see a line and she pointed to it.  Today is 13dpo.  The line is sooooooooooo feint. What do you think?

Rachelx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Wel hun a line is a line Congratulations x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Not going to believe this as the line is so feint it may just be an evap thingy.  Will test in the morning.  Have major tummy and back cramps now.  Like AF is going to show.  I will let you know the morning result.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my god Rach - how exciting 

That's what I had when I got caught and it got darker. I SO hope you are pregnant. If you are then I want a blow by blow account of what you did this month to get a bfp.

   

Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

Oh I hope that its the real thing     has it a colour to it or just grey/white ? If it has colour then
its not an evap line.. they are grey/white or almost a dent.
  You need to have not had a drink or wee for 4 hrs for it to be as strong as mnorning wee.

LOADS OF            
  fro your next test. xxxxxxx

Everyone else...

I am still behing the ones with AF as mine didnt come in the night as expected still loosing the
brown yuck that I do before it so I guess she will be here in the morning.

I havent time to read thru posts I am afraid but I will check thru them tomorrow & write more.

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG!!! rachel... how many tests have you got? how long was your last wee before the test? did you have alot to drink before hand?? im so praying that you get a bfp hun    sorry that you are feeling poorly hun.xx  ive got to know!!!!


hi smark.. if your cd21 results were fine than your egg reserve is fine.. do you remember your result?? 

hi ruthie.. how you doing? hope you are well.. when are we getting headless bump shots!?

hi 1979bea did you get the housework done? sounds i could do with some magic met!! lol some bd just for the sake of it is a good thing as i think at times it can get to the stage where you are doing it just for a baby!!

hi emsy.. how are you doing hun? hope you are feeling better after your bout of d & v..  you have been a busy bee with the housework too i feel v   as my house looks like something out of the life of grime!!

hi madison! hope youre ok hun x

im feeling a bit better and not quite so   i'll confess my sins in my diary!!   hope you are all well xx


amanda (ps.. sorry to all those i have missed!)


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

The line does seem to have some colour but like I said really feint.  Had really bad cramping for about an hour and then did a knicker check and found some brown blood not much but some.  Cramping has gone now.  I tested after about 3hours of not having a wee.  I will test again in the morning.  Really think AF is coming though.  Been like a horrid banshee all evening.  

Have dd's in the bath and am cooking dinner so will try to get back.  Times like these I wish the world would stop and I could just obsess  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello all,

Well fabizzy a faint line shows there is a pregnancy to me hunni, as long as the line wasn't more than 5 mins after you did the test i think its a +++, fingers crossed hunni and if you did the test during the day then the hormone level will be weak, test again in the morning and see what happens.
GOOD LUCK xxx

I am on my way to ovulation, so we are now doing the deed every other day and then when the persona shows the egg we shall do it morning and night and then keep our fingers crossed.

Good luck all

Julie


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Fabizzy,

I was writing the above reply when you were also writing, i hope the brown is implantation hunni

Juliex


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww rache... fingers toes and vital organs crossed for you hun.. sorry you have been feelinglike a banshee!! i need to obsess too.. my week has been so busy i havent had time too!


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

OOOH! I'm all excited Rachel. It's like being in a soap  

Amanda - Thanks for your message  I spoke to my doc this morning about getting an FSH day 3 test done and she said I'd already had one! I was confused and she said that my day 21 test also did my FSH. I asked her what it was and she said 3. I was all happy then after I came off the phone I suddenly thought, hang on, isn't FSH supposed to be on day 3  So now very confused! Anyway in the end I went to Boots and bought the Fertell test. I have to do it in the morning. It's the first test I've done where I am hoping for no line 

Answers on a postcard.......

Love Sarah x

PS - I'm gonna be booking a holiday for August and want somewhere abroad, hot and authentic! Anyone got any hot tips.


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

When i did my test it was really faint but it got darker. I say do another if u've got 1 x x x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooooh rachel,  how exciting, will keep fingers toes and eyes crossed for you hun. Would say legs as well but after 3 week af im up all for all the bonking possible   In fact i think we should have a ff ttc naturally bonkathon.  Dont tell dh/dp and see how much fun we can have before they start to collapse through exhaustion   
Sarah - dont blame you petal, i thought the same, isnt fsh between 2 and 5 days and progesterone day 21 or 7 days before af is due?
Amanda, hope this post reaches its destination cos the last ones in the bermuda triangle  
Hi to anyone i've missed, hope ur all ok, and af isnt being too much of a b.i.t.c.h.
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

kate i have just pmsl (not literally!) about the bonkathon... do you think we could get sponsors we did so much bms that im sure my ovary is sore thru being squished. i have been like a nymphomaniac on death row!!!



amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hope to catch up shortly on the bms amanda - i have 3 weeks to catch up on and i intend to get my share! Chicken kebab awaits me   7 points on the ww diet, not sure about the chips though 
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

chips are part of your 5 a-day.. esp if you have them with tomatoe sauce!!


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

just pooping by

Rachel - fingers crossed it's a darker line in the morning honey.

Amanda - just behing you about to ovulate any day so  bms like mad at the mo - hope you get bfp this mth.

love to everyone else - back on in morning to check on rachel x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG Rachel...GOOD LUCK HUNNI!!!  Hope its a line!!

WOW what fab news to find....Sorry i havent been on to see u all but as u know things are tricky here.

Just wanted to pop on and  wooooohooo.....

Will def be popping on later....All the best rachel!!

Hi everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Rach,

      I have just read your diary      

      My AF is here in full this morning too.  


    Love to everyone

              katy. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Rach I'm sorry honey   

Katy, sorry AF turned up for you too   

I've just found that a lady I know who had gone into remission from breast cancer, and then lung cancer has been for more tests, and they've now found it in her bones, liver and basically everywhere. I am sat here sobbing and have no idea what to do with myself. Her ds is only 6. Poor poor family.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry about AF Rach, it's doubly harder when you seem to come so close 
On a positive note we are nearly all about the time in cycles, so bring on the synchronised BD 

Like I said maybe next month the opposite will happen and we will all have BFPs

Love Sarah x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Emsy

Sorry you are feeling sad  

x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi lost my post  

Madison and Rachel sorry af turned up   it will be our month next month all of us  

Emsy i am so sorry it has made you feel so bad i found out yesterday somebody i know well has terminal cancer too  i was very shocked . I feel so lucky to have my health and value everyday and never take it for granted and  am very humble  (i lost my dad 4 years ago and it changed me also meeting dh has made me value life even more )Here is a   for you Emsy 

I am painting again nearly finished whole house   only one room and landing to go   I am on a dinner break  

Its a lovely day going to go for a walk in sunshine later with dh  

Love and   to you all 

Dinner break over must get on


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh rachel hun im so so sorry!!  Thinkng of u xxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Emsy,

    Oh I am so sorry, her poor child too. My dad died of cancer at 58 & its a horrible thing.
      Life is so unfair somethimes. 

  Katy. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ I'm so sorry about AF hunny     Was really roting for you  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys   thanks for all your wishes   I am really poorly with this bug and what with AF as well I have been on the sofa all day sleeping.  Have just taken some paracetamol and had a bath and all the fires are going so feel a bit better now.  Having a yummy indian takeaway tonight so that will cheer me up.   Emsy sorry about your friend  

I am off now to relax some more.

I love you all lots and seeing as we will nearly all be testing at the same time next month I think it is up to Amanda to be the first   No pressure hun   Let the bonkathon commence 

Sorry for lack of personals

Again lots of love my lovelies

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone my god what a cheerful bunch we are  
So sorry for all the people who have friends who are ill or who have passed away. Its a horrible time and all we can do is be here for one another.  I know from experience as i lost both my mom and my dad to cancer within 2 years, i lost my mom only 2 days after diagnosis and was in shock for an awful length of time and then hit by depression which i still suffer from now 6 years later.  It makes you change as a person and if anything although this may sound strange i think going through the grief has made me a better person. I try to have more time for family and friends, and i now appreciate what i have instead of what i want (apart from a baby from course)  Believe me girls i want a baby more than anything else in this world apart from my dp, and i will do my utmost to achieve it if i can.  But if it never happens for me then at least i will have tried my best and as long as i've got my scottie i know i'll be ok. 
MY GOD I CANT HALF GO ON A BIT   
I think spider is right in a way, we are all here for another not just through the good times but the bad as well. So im going to try to be happy tonight and works towards our ff ttc naturally bonkathon  I have 3 days off and intend to do my best towards have a little slycett, though god knows where i am in my cycle after my 3 week af   Hope im not starting the menopause, been internet looking again for hormone imbalances, read up on too much estrogen which can cause long periods its not that im far too young 
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

im so sorry that everyone is feeling so down.. life is so hard and at times seems so unfair. i still struggle with losing mum so suddenly and cant believe that it has been 4 mths already. if someone had told me 6 mths ago that my life would've changed so rapidly i'd have never believed them  


hi rach.. so sorry that not only are you poorly but that af arrived.. i really thought this was ur mth and i thought when i come on here im going to see lots of congrats for you. dont give up hun xx   

hi em.. so so sorry to hear about your friend..  

hi slycett.. hun i dont know how you have coped losing both your mum & dad.. my heart truly does go out to you. your post gave me alot of perspective on things and i think for me i dont want ttc to consume my life and take over and make me lose sight of what i have.

hi spider.. hope you are ok   i know sometimes it must seem like we are getting negative..i have found ive got real support from the girls on here and i think if i didnt get what i felt out i'd explode! 


hi specialmum.. fab to hear from you.. how are you doing sweety? you are looking fab!!


anyway ladies..

love you all


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Girls what am i going to do with u all?!?!?!

[fly]                                               [/fly]


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies!

got woken up at stoopid o'clock by dp's stepmum experimenting with her new mobile!! 

SM that pic made me pmsl!!!

wake up everyone i want to play!! i am home alone, blasting mark ronson out!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning hun I am here 

Still feeling like poo not going to be able to stand here for long   My AF is the most painful one I have had for a long time   I hate her 

I will be back when I feel better I promise   At least it is nice weather here  I am alone for an hr or so, I am going to jump in the bath and make the most of it 

Hope you are ok and will be looking out for you when you announce those triplets  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun    i hate af.. it's bad enough when you're not ttc.. but when you are it's just a mthly reminder. she's like a bad guest.. turns up when you least want them to... outstays her welcome... or she just doesnt turn up when she's supposed to.. either way i hate her!!! triplets omg i wouldnt know what to do with 3 babies!!!! it's the sort of thing that would happen to me thow!!!


hope you enjoy ur bath hun.


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone

Hi Amanda, Hope you enjoying Mark 

Well after all my to-ing and fro-ing about my FSH test I went out and bought the Fertell test on Thursday. 
Tested yesterday morning, CD3 (had to wait 30 mins) and it was all normal - yay! So that, coupled with CD21 and FSH of 3 I think I can relax a little about my age 

DH, DSD and moi are off shopping today. Gonna look for a prom dress for her. She's nearly 16 and doing her GCSEs. We are so lucky cause she's such a great girl - still waiting for the stroppy teen to emerge, but so far nothing! Anyway we decided she deserves the dress cause she's worked so hard on her revision - we even have to tell her to stop revising at times!

Love to you all x Hope we are all getting ready for the bonk fest! Will have to shave my legs and might trim the garden for him 

Love Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sarah!! loving mark but im now onto bassment jaxx!! im going to have a bath as im still in my nightstuff after doing the housework and washing (which i hate!!) still have loads of washing to do.


you are probably out buying a prom dress as we speak! have a fab time dsd sounds like a lovely girl.. hope my 2 dont go thru the terrible teens!

4 the bonkathon ladies do we have a special actor to get you in the mood?? i love jason statham!! i asked dp if we could watch a film with him in   i think it's his voice that does it for me  


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Colin Firth aka Mr Darcy  

David Beckham (as long as he doesn't speak)


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Think i would have to go for daniel craig or johnny depp. 3 2 1 let the bonkathon commence. Well i would if i had the energy. Just spent three hours in garden weeding and planting, started tea and now have to take our giant labrador for a walk over the field.  Whats that you say, whats dp been doing? Oh hes been so busy! put some solar lights in garden and spent the last 2 playing with camper van. I'll be knackered to even eat me tea let alone bonk  
Hope af's not being too much of a b.i.t.c.h. for everyone, sure we will all soon have our bfp's i can feel it in me water. Either that or ive got cystitis agen 
Kate xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao smark!! David Beckham as long as he doesnt speak lol

kate you make me laugh soooo much!! 

it's typical by the time you lot have finished the bonkathon i will be starting mine... i will be a lone bonker!!

im off to a 40th birthday do with dp and the kids.

see you guys tomorrow!


amanda


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quickie Thierry henri I am not sure I have spelt it right but he would be the one for me


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Well my AF seems to have ended, more or less. Was very heavy for 2 days, less so for 1 day and hardly anything after  So only about 4 days long 

CD 5 for me. Got my preseed ready and will commence Bonkathon CD 8 - Wednesday  Then will start opk testing on CD10 

Off to wash my hair now - it needs it  Hate doin it cause it's long and takes ages to dry!

Speak later, love to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

read every day but don't post as no news. Well into our bonkathon!!!!!! Poor dh, haven't had a positive opk yet but reckon it'll be tues same day as last time plus I have pains in my lower tummy so hopefully it's on it's way. BMS every night at mo for us lol

Love to all x x x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

+

    Hi All,

      My AF is almost over already & I only came on Fri & not heavy till Fri night.. im not complaining
      tho..

      Not looking forward to our bonkathon tho.. It really takes the fun out of it.. Can do it like most
      of you tho as MF makes it so we cant do it every day as he needs to have a rest to get enough 
      in there to make it worth our while.

      Havent done it since 2 days after ovulation so he needs a good clear out to get some fresh ones 
      in there   Prob a little too much information there !!

      How is everyone ?

      Having a new front door today... were supposed to be here between 8.30 & 9.30 & guess
      what... ITS 10.32 & not here yet !!!!!!!!!!!  


        Love to all,

                    Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxx

    PS......instead cups turned up so we will see if they helop this mth.


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

CD 6 for me. What are instead cups?? Am I missing a vital fertility booster  

Love Sarah x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sarah,

  Google them.. but put fertility after it.. They were made for AF but women use them to keep
  the swimmers up there for longer  

    Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers Katy

Will do!

Anything to keep the little darlings up there  

xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

Sorry have not been on but have been really poorly...bug hit me for six   been really tearful and a horrid person to live with aswell...been going on for about 2 weeks now and am starting to wonder if I am actually depressed.  Everything is making me cry.  AF just about gone so at least that is one thing out of the way.

Anyway sorry for the me post and it being so miserable.

Back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hiya,

What a fantastic hot day up here in Scotland it was yesterday and today is looking the same. Plenty done in the garden.

I am getting a dark testline so i think my egg is almost here but we have been getting plenty   done and DH is even going to come home in his lunch hour for a bit of   LOL 

Did everyone have a god bank holiday?

This first part of my cycle has flown by and i now don'tfeel sick all he time from the metformin, it stopped about two days ago, so thats good, i am back to normal........well back to being me, don't think i will ever be normal.

Fabizzy, sounds like you have had a bad time, i hope you aer feeling better, tell yourself you are happy and fight any negative thoughts, don't allow your brain to get you down hun, if you feel low do something to get your mind off things. I hope you feel better soon  xxx

Hi Smark, after you BD put a pillow under your bum and lift your hips and act like you're ridding a bike, that will get the swimmers to the cervix and keep them up there, cheaper than the cap things. They do say though and soon as a man parts with the swimmers they go at suchforce and thegood ones are up through the cervix right away, so i wouldn't be too worried.

Madison, what they say about TTC is do the BD every other day because if we do it every day the sperm is not as concerntrated and is therefore not realy that good. We do it every other day as i approach O and then when i am due to O we do it morning and night and its worked 7 times for me using that routine, sadly i have also MC'd all of the 7. Good Luck hun x

Hiya to everyone else and happy baby making

Juliex


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning

Rach - Sorry you are down. I know the feeling, I get times when I suffer anxiety and it's horrible to shake it off, but like Julie said lots of positive thoughts   Always here if you ever want to chat, PM me, MSN chat.....

Julie - thanks for your post. Great info will defo follow your advice. Actually I remember the one month that I did concieve in Feb I had done the old cycling with my legs in the air  

Hi everyone else, hope AFs are coming to an end. Time to get the engines oiled   

Love Sarah x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! 
Cd7 here for me, so another few days before I have to start jumping DP like a madwoman   

Ooooh and I've lost another couple of pounds so that's 16 off now! Just another 7lbs to go and then my bmi is within range to be given clomid at my next appt in June!   

Sorry you're feeling down Rach my lovely, I don't think you are depressed tbh I just think you've been poorly and are feeling run-down. The faffing with a pos result and then AF is adding to it too. Try and do something lovely and pampering just for you, or spend some time in the garden. Find a bit of solace in something and it WILL make you feel better. If nothing else, you can jump for joy for me cos' my Decree Absolute arrived this morning!   

Off to do some more planting and tidying up in the garden. The weather is glorious today!   xxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I am still painting the whole house   one room to go   i was going to do it this morning the i went to tesco and vaxed car i haven't stopped for days and won't till all done   I used my fertility monitor this morning first test day and it was low thank god for that as you remember my persona episode i was worried it was going to be high every day so i am pleased today as i shouldn't ovulate till cd 20 or cd22   Least i won't do dh in this month  

Rachel i am so sorry you feel so low honey but i do agree with emsy you have been unwell and the results have upset you .Do you remember when i was unwell after op i thought i was depressed and dh said i have just been through a rough time and i did get over it and feel very happy apart from wanting a baby. I think you are just going through a rough patch and need time to recover again   ( do you take multi vits this helped me so much after i was ill the second time i took them i take pregnancy care from superdrug ) Hang in their honey  

Emsy  congratulations on your divorce   i bet that is a relief its over   what a lovely day for a divorce   and great about the weight loss too   I have to wait a bit longer for the bms marathon as my cycle is about cd33 enjoy the garden honey  

Smark glad af is nearly over this is the same as me  

JJR im glad weather great for you too enjoy  

Madison hope you are ok glad your cups came what does the front door look like or did they not turn up  

Missyb hope you are ok and enjoying the sun


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello Girls

Well after my mammoth 75 day cycle   I am currently on day 1 - hurrah!

I'm new to this board so forgive me if I can't seem to find my way around.

I hope you don't mind me joining in the   as we are hoping to conceive naturally in the next couple of months otherwise it's going to be down the doctor route which neither of us want.

Bellini x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Bellini

Welcome to the board. Everyone here is really supportive and fun. You'll soon get your head round who we all are 

Good luck TTC  

Love Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

how is everyone??


hi rachel... aw sweets, i think how you are feeling is probably more to do with how you are physically. this bug has knocked you for 6 hun. keep an eye on it though hun in case it is something more   you know where i am hun if you need to talk xxx 

hi bellini.. welcome to the thread.. the girls on here are fab.. im on the 2ww thread whether in on the 2ww or not!! 

hi jjr... how are you doin hun... i love aberdeen and i bet it's fab right now.. i used to go out with a fella from aberdeen but i only ever went up there when it was cold!!!

hi emsy... well done you on the weight loss!!!   i sooooo need to do something about mine as it's getting ridiculous!!

hi smark... how are you doing sweets?

hi madison... lol re the bonkathon!! have you got any sponsors yet lol i wonder how you'd be sponsored? is it per bonk?? i nearly got busted by dp as he was reading the comments that we'd all written as to who gets you in the mood (  jason statham!! yum)




anyway, in a few days time af will be here... this part of the 2ww is the bit that drives me the craziest! i have had a severe reprimand from the   (5 to date!) and got v excited by what seems to be an evap line!!!  




hope youare all a bit more sane.


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda you naughty girl, step away from those pee sticks!
Hi sarah rachel, emsyg wbg, jjr madison and spiderwebb, how we all feeling? I am feeling like poo and going to bed shortly! Put a pound on instead of losing it oops, must have been that curry, half a bag of chocolate honeycomb, bbq, and about 5 pints of lager 
Glad to see out ttc naturally bonkathon is going ahead well, i started opk tests 2day, as i said b4 no idea where i am in cycle as last af lasted 3 weeks, but i'll give it go(anything for a laugh) Must go to bed girls as i am knackered and have to be up at half six again for work.
Kate xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Morning

Hope everyone is ok - at least the weather is good 

Amanda -      for a BFP, but stay away from the sticks  Hope it wasn't an evap line tho 
I have made a promise that I will not do a test this month until the day AF is due - determined to stick to it, but may need help occasionally  

Well we have started our bonkathon - CD 4 and 6 so far, today is CD 7. Far too early but decided I'm gonna make it regular and not just on the particular dates. Once I get a positive on opk we'll bonk everyday for three days. Hopefully that'll cover all bases 

Lots of Love and babydust

Sarah x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Another hot day............wonderful, i'm self employed so i can do as i like and in this weather its great, think i will site outside and have my breakfast after writing this.

Well we did   last night and this morning and will do the same tonight and in the morning, think that should cover O and sit back and wait, just hope the 2ww goes as quick as the run up2 O.

Missyb, i'm about an hours drive north of Aberdeen, near Gamrie along the coastline, it stunning, Aberdeen is great for shopping.

Hey, Dr Hilary is saying the sun is good for labido, so there we go, get outside and make sure your partners get plenty of sun LOL my DH needs all the help he can get at the moment, he's loking worn out LOL

Bellini, i had long cycles and i cured it with vits, take pregnacare, 1000mg of Flaxseed oil, 1000mg of vit c, 15mg of zinc and a B complex, this is the most important as the B's realy help balance hormones and helps regulate your cycle. This lot got me to a much shorter cycle and then i went on Metformin which really sorted me out. Good luck.

Hi wouldbegreat, have you finished painting yet?

Hey Smark, have you started riding your air bike yet? if it doesn't work al least you will have great cat walk legs.

EmsyG, Have you tried Metformin? can't remeber if you have but i see you are thinking of taking clomid and to be honest if you can avoid it i would,i took it and i piled on the weight aound the middle, its a bloody nightmare to be honest, the drug is one that if you can avoid it do so at al cost and i got pregnant on it but i MC'd and they do say there is a higher risk of MC from clomid. Take the vits i have wrote down and see if they help.

Hiya Madison, spiderweb and anyone i forgot............Good luck

Off for breakfast now and have a great day everyone xxx

Juliex


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all! 
Have woken up again with the same headache I've had for the last 3 days and it's driving me mad. I hate taking painkillers if I can avoid it and I can't take my strong ones as I need to be conscious to go and get dd from school later lol. 

JJR I'm on 2000mg of metformin a day atm, that's what's helping me shift the weight! Clomid was mentioned at my last appt, so we'll see what my cons has to say. Now my hormone results are at a good level it could change things. Good luck for your 2ww! 

Hey Bellini!   

Hope everyone else is enjoying the lovely weather. xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

I am a rubbish poster at the moment I know 

feeling a bit better today the weather is certainly helping 

I am sure that you are all right and it was the bug and the Af all in one go.  Had a big word with myself and am sure I will be alright.

Thanks for the pm slycett  

Good luck Amanda I am waiting for that bfp hun   I think the line on my test was an evap   I hate those.

I am off now for a while as have inlaws coming soon and have to do the big tidy up and some gardening.

Will be checking in daily just might not post much.

Lots of luck for this month to us all  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Morning all

Hope everyone is doing okay.

I've got a little question that I hope you can ask.

When I was on the pill and prior to taking the pill I had quite heavy AF, painful cramps and everything.

Since coming off the pill my AF has been a LOT lighter and even considering that my cycles in the past year have been 28-37 days but this cycle was 75 days, I'd expect this AF to be quite heavy but it really isn't.

Am I being paranoid or is it normal?  Does the heaviness of your AF's affect your fertility?

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Bellini


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi EmsyG,

Take the list of vits they will really help you, the B Vits are soooooooo important and they don't take long to get into your system, they really helped me, so its worth a try hun.

Juliex


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  
Day of painting today i thought i finished the n realised i still have skirting in front room to do I'm having a couple of days of some me time i have dyed my hair today and plucked eyebrows and fell real good the sun is great .

Dh is going to go to doctors to see if he can get a sperm test   we are a little scared   but we need to know  

Af is till here a tiny bit   but that is normal for me   can't believe i am a week into a new cycle already  

Rachel glad you have given yourself time you will feel better its just been a rough time all at once (you need some me time )go and have a sauna or something like that it will do you the world of good  

Missy b sending you lots of        and   you get a bfp

sarah glad you are enjoying the sun it makes you feel great doesn't it  

Madison hope you are ok and getting ready to use your instead cups  

Bellini welcome to the thread  

JJr hello have a good day  

Emsy g hope you are ok  

Slycett you sound worn out honey hope you are relaxing in the sun today  

Wouldbegreat


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Thanks

Will now stop being a paranoid Pete !


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Bellini sorry couldn't help regarding af i was thinking it may be worth putting that question on the main board so you get a better responce to it


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139932.0


----------

